# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Δημόσια Διαβούλευση της ΕΕΤΤ για Ασύρματα Τοπικά Δίκτυα WLAN

## dti

Από τις 5/8 δημοσιεύθηκε στον δικτυακό τόπο της EETT η πρόσκληση για δημόσια διαβούλευση για τα Ασύρματα Τοπικά Δίκτυα WLAN στις μπάντες των 2.4 *και* 5 GHZ.

Εδώ μπορούμε να σχολιάσουμε ότι αφορά το κείμενο της δημόσιας διαβούλευσης.

----------


## xaotikos

σελ.23 [quote]Η πιστοποίηση ότι

----------


## lambrosk

[quote]Με βάση το ισχύον κανονιστικό πλαίσιο τα community networks εντάσσονται στο καθεστώς ιδίας
χρήσης, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν παρέχουν ε

----------


## JS

[quote=xaotikos] [b][u]Για το λόγο αυτό η προσάρτηση στις συσκευές αυθαίρετα άλλων
τύπων κεραιών

----------


## dti

Διαβάζοντας το κείμενο της δημόσιας διαβούλευσης σημείωσα τα εξής:

1) σελ. 1 ∆ιεύθυνση Ηλεκτρονικού Ταχυδρο

----------


## dti

> Έτσι λοιπόν δεν χρειαζόμαστε άδεια αν έχουμε ενα DLink900AP όπως το πήραμε απο κάποιο μαγαζί αλλά θέλουμε να τον δηλώσουμε και να τον κοιτάξουν/εγκρίνουν αν έχουμε ένα DLink με pigtail και 3μ LMR και μία pacific 24dbm.
> Σωστά ;


Αυτό όντως σύμφωνα και με όσα μας είχε πει ο ΕΛΟΤ στην παρουσίαση που είχε κάνει στα πλαίσια της Ομάδας ΣΤ2 του e-business forum.

Κάτι που όμως αφορά και τα hotspots (που επιδοτούνται μάλιστα...) εφόσον χρησιμοποιούν άλλες κεραίες εκτός αυτές του κατασκευαστή του ap.
Στα πλαίσια της Δημόσιας Διαβούλευσης αυτό είναι ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά θέματα που πρέπει να ρυθμίσουμε.

----------


## dti

> Το βλέπω σαν μια ευγενική αρχικά πρόσκληση με τις όλες μετέπειτα κυρώσεις αν δεν συμορφωθούμε όπως λέει παραπάνω...


Κι εγώ συμφωνώ οτι πρόκειται για μία ευγενική πρόσκληση και μπορούμε να "εκμεταλλευθούμε" ίσως το γεγονός της αναφοράς της ΕΕΤΤ στο awmn και να περάσουμε μαζικά αυτές τις δηλώσεις. Χρειάζεται όμως αρκετή δουλειά από πλευράς μας...

----------


## lambrosk

Για να δούμε!
... είμαστε σε θέση και Δικτύου (αλλά και Συλλόγου) Οικολογικής αφύπνισης και σχεδιασμού;

είναι κάτι για το κοινό όλων και πρέπει όλοι να συνεργαστούμε! 
ΕΜΠΡΟΣ να δείξουμε πραγματικό σθένος!

να δούμε και ποια λινκ θα επηζήσουν μετά το παραπάνω....  ::  
Τα καλά σχεδιασμένα και μελετημένα έστω και αν γίνεται κύκλος ή τα αρπα κόλα.....;

----------


## socrates

Δεν με εκπλήσσει η κίνηση της ΕΕΤΤ. Κατά κάποιο τρόπο περίμενα να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο αργά ή γρήγορα. Το μόνο που με εκπλήσσει είναι η *συγκεκριμένη* χρονική στιγμή που επιλέχτηκε, κάτι που επιβεβαιώνει τις φήμες που είχαν φτάσει στα αυτιά μου, τους τελευταίους μήνες. 

Χωρίς να θέλω να κινδυνολογήσω, θεωρώ ότι υπάρχουν κριτήρια τα οποία αποτρέπουν την λειτουργία ενός μητροπολιτικού δικτύου, τουλάχιστον στην μορφή που το γνωρίζουμε σήμερα (μερικά αναφέρθηκαν από τους προλαλήσαντες). Οπότε το θέμα της διαβούλευσης, κατατάσσεται κατά την γνώμη μου ως ΚΑΤ'ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝ και απαιτείται έκτακτη (διευρυμένη) Γενική Συνέλευση για να γίνει συζήτηση του θέματος ώστε να αποφασιστεί η γραμμή που θα ακολουθήσουμε καθώς και να επιλεχτούν τα άτομα γενικής αποδοχής που θα μας εκπροσωπήσουν!

Ζητάω την προσοχή σας! Το θέμα είναι σοβαρό και δεν χωράει flames! Όποιος προκαλέσει, ή ξεκινήσει προσωπικές επιθέσεις με αφορμή το παρόν θέμα, ταυτόχρονα θα λειτουργήσει ως υπονομευτής του έργου που έχει γίνει ως τώρα. Ανοίκω στην κατηγορία των ρομαντικών που πιστεύουν ότι μπορούμε να τα βρούμε και να καταφέρουμε κάτι ως σύνολο. Ελπίζω να μην διαψευτώ αυτή την φορά!

----------


## lambrosk

Σωκράτη δες εδώ...

----------


## racer

H EETT αντιφάσκει λίγο η μου φαίνετε? Απ τη μία μας λέει πώς λειτουργεί ένα δύκτιο με κατευθυντηκές ζεύξεις και απ την άλλη απαγορεύει τισ κατευθυντηκές ζέυξεις.

Πρέπει οποσδήποτε να εκπροσωπηθούμε και να θέσουμε τις απόψεις μας τις οποίες καλόν είναι να τις συζιτήσουμε σε κάποια συγγέντρωση και όχι εδώ. Το υπιρεσιακό ΔΣ μπορεί να ορίσει ημερομινία και ώρα συνάντισης.

----------


## papashark

Μάλιστα, καιρός ήταν  ::  

1) Θα αρχίσω ζητώντας καταρχάς από τον Δαμιανό σε ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα να αφήσει τις σπόντες και τις μπιχτές.

2) Θα ζητήσω από όλο τον κόσμο προσεχτική ανάγνωση. Το [i]"

----------


## Brat3

Το θέμα του certification ασύρματου εξοπλισμού απασχολεί και την αμερικάνικη αγορά γι αυτό και αρκετοί κατασκευαστές τρέχουν να πιστοποιήσουν ζεύγη κεραιών με APs,Brdges,κτλ

http://wifinetnews.com/archives/003975.html

Κατά την αποψή μου κάποιοι απλά αντέγραψαν κανονισμούς από άλλες χώρες χωρίς να τις προσαρμόσουν στις ήδη υπάρχουσες συνθήκες, φέρνοντας σε πολύ δύσκολη θέση τα περισσότερα αν όχι όλα τα ασύρματα δίκτυα κοινοτήτων στην Ελλάδα. Το ότι κάποιες εταιρίες θα καταφέρουν να πάρουν πιστοποίηση για τον εξοπλισμό τους είναι σίγουρο, με τα "ταρατσο-PC" τι θα γίνει όμως ? 

Τα όρια εκπομπής στην Ελλάδα και στην Ε.Ε. είναι ήδη πολύ χαμηλά. Με όλες αυτές τις διαδικασίες θα "καταφέρουν" να κάνουν ανέφικτη την παρουσία των ελεύθερων δικτύων στις πόλεις που υπάρχουν τώρα για να κάνουν πιο άνετη την είσοδο μεγάλων εταιριών που θα πραγματοποιήσουν δικά τους δίκτυα. 

Δίκτυο από μπαλκόνι σε μπαλκόνι με τις κεραίες που έρχονται τα μηχανήματα αυτά...δεν είναι δίκτυο. Αντί να πάμε μπροστά κάνουμε ένα βήμα μπρος φέρνοντας τα 5Ghz και 3 βήματα πίσω "γκρεμίζοντας" την βάση στην οποία έχουν κτιστεί μέχρι τώρα τα δίκτυα. Στην δυνατότητα αλλαγής κεραιών...

----------


## orion

Θα προτεινα ισως και μια πανελλαδικη συναντηση αστραπη των εκπροσωπων τν διαφορων δικτυων περι τα μεσα Σεπτεμβρη με αποτερο σκοπο την καλυτερη εκπρωσωπηση των "community network".

Ειναι γνωστο πως ο δρομος που εχει ακολουθησει η καθε πολη/δικτυο ειναι διαφορετικος αλλα ο στοχος ειναι ενας για ολους.
Οποτε καλο θα ηταν να δειξουμε κοινο μετωπο.
Ευχαριστω

Αγγελος 'orion' Χατζηκωστας
Προεδρος Διαχειριστικου Συμβουλιου TWMN

----------


## dti

Συμφωνώ με την πρόταση του orion. 'Ατυπη πανελλαδική συνάντηση γύρω στις 11-12/9 για τη σύνθεση προτάσεων που θα απηχούν τις απόψεις *όλων* των wireless communities.
Καλή προετοιμασία!  ::

----------


## dti

> Το θέμα του certification ασύρματου εξοπλισμού απασχολεί και την αμερικάνικη αγορά γι αυτό και αρκετοί κατασκευαστές τρέχουν να πιστοποιήσουν ζεύγη κεραιών με APs,Brdges,κτλ
> 
> http://wifinetnews.com/archives/003975.html
> 
> Κατά την αποψή μου κάποιοι απλά αντέγραψαν κανονισμούς από άλλες χώρες χωρίς να τις προσαρμόσουν στις ήδη υπάρχουσες συνθήκες, φέρνοντας σε πολύ δύσκολη θέση τα περισσότερα αν όχι όλα τα ασύρματα δίκτυα κοινοτήτων στην Ελλάδα. ...


Καλό είναι να αντιγράψουν και τα καλά που ισχύουν σε κάποιες χώρες όπως οι ΗΠΑ: "επιδότηση" των κατευθυντικών links (που φθάνουν νόμιμα τα 4 Watt)...

----------


## xaotikos

Και εγώ θα ήθελα να δω να γίνει μια συνεννόηση όλων των δικτύων. *Αρκεί τον βασικό λόγο να έχουν οι τεχνικοί* (αυτοί ξέρουν τι χρειαζεται ένα σωστό δίκτυο)*και κάποιος/κάποιοι με αρκετές γνώσεις νομικής* (αυτοί ξέρουν τι και πως πρέπει να ζητήσουμε ώστε να είμαστε πλήρως καλυμένοι από κακόβουλους) *και τελευταίοι* οι managers (που περισσότερο πρέπει να είναι των δημοσίων σχέσεων και όχι της ουσίας)

----------


## orion

εχμ λιγο αυστηρος εισαι xaotike μην ξεχνας οτι η δημοσια διαβουλευση δεν απευθυνετε μονο σε τεχνικους και ουτε ολοι στην ΕΕΤΤ ειναι τεχνικοι  ::  Βεβαια ποιοι θα εκπροσωπησουν το AWMN ειναι δικο σας θεμα. 
Εμεις ξερουμε ποιοι θα μας εκπροσωπησουν..  ::

----------


## jObo

Τείνω να συμφωνήσω με τον χαοτικό.

Όσο για τα περί εκπροσώπισης δεν θα τα σχολιάσω άγγελε γιατί θα χεστούμε... πρόεδρε.

Θα προσπαθήσω να συμμετάσχω και στην συνάντηση.

χαρίσης

----------


## xaotikos

orion δεν με κατάλαβες μάλλον. Αν δεις είπα *στην συζήτηση μεταξύ των ασυρμάτων δικτύων* να έχουν το λόγο κυρίως οι τεχνικοί και οι νομικοί. 
Αν καταλήξουμε (μακάρι δηλαδή είναι για το καλό όλων μας) σε κάτι μπορούν να πάνε οι managers στην διαβούλευση (πάντα έχοντας δίπλα τους τους τεχνικούς και τους νομικούς για παν ενδεχόμενο) και να κάνουν τις προτάσεις και τις δημόσιες σχέσεις τους. Πάντα όμως με βάση όσα έχουν αποφασιστεί απο τεχνικούς και νομικούς.

----------


## orion

εχμ δεν εχουμε να παμε καπου γραπτα θα τα στειλουμε  :: 

χεχε

----------


## xaotikos

Είναι μια ευκαιρία για συνάντηση πάντως  ::  
Τέσπα το θέμα είναι να έχουμε κοινή γραμμη για το κοινό συμφέρον και όχι π@π@ρολογίες.

----------


## pvas

Η ΕΕΤΤ πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή είναι πλήρως απασχολημένη με τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες. Δεν υπάρχουν λόγοι βιασύνης...

----------


## Brat3

Δεν το κανονίζουμε σε περίοδο εκτός εξεταστικής μήπως μπορέσουμε και κατεβούμε και εμείς οι φοιτητούληδες ? ...

----------


## dkounal

Σχετικά με την χρήση εξοπλισμού που δεν έχει πιστοποίηση CE (ιδιοκατασκευές, τροποποίηση υπαρχόντων ή χρήση με διαφορετικό τρόπο από τον προβεπόμενο του κατασκευαστή, βλέπε hostap, WRT54G) καθώς και για το θέμα πιστοποίησης πακέτου κεραίας-ενεργού:

To θέμα της εντασης της ακτινοβολίας που εκπέμπει ένα σύστημα αναμένεται να είναι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα αγκάθια στην όλη διαδικασία. Εδώ ίσως έρχεται να δώσει δώσει λύση ο ρόλος των συλλόγων εάν γίνει με προσοχή.
Υπάρχει μια κατάταξη των συσκευών για να πάρουν το σήμα CE : Χωρίζονται σε κατηγορίες (Class A ή I, class B ή ΙΙ, κοκ) με βάση μια σειρά από χαρακτηρηστικά τα οποία βασίζονται σε οδηγία της ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης.
Στην κατηγορία Ι ή Α πχ, ο κατασκευαστής απλά ενημερώνει ένα από τα υπουργεία της ΕΕ που είναι αρμόδιο και τηρεί ο ίδιος φάκελο για το προιον. Εναπόκειται δε, στο υπουργείο να ελέγξει εάν ο συγκεκριμένος κατασκευαστής το ονομασε σωστώς κλάσης Α ή εάν έχει κάνει άλλες ιστορίες (....). Αυτός πάντως με την κοινοποίηση στο υπουργείο κολλάει πλέον το CE σήμα πάνω στο προιον.
Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος στην κλάση Β, χρειάζεται πιστοποίηση απο τρίτο εξουσιοδοτημένο φορέα ότι τα τελικά προιοντα είναι πανομοιότυπα μεταξύ τους κατά το τέλος της παραγωγής.
Ίσως μια απλή λύση θα ήταν να δούμε σε τι καθεστώς υπάγονται τα συγκεκριμένα (κεραίες, μηχανάκια, χωρια και δευγαρωμένα) και να πιέσουμε προς την εφαρμογή της οδηγίας για την διεξοδο απο τέτοιες καταστάσεις. *Σε αυτό θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν όσοι έχουν κάποια σχέση με κατάθεση hardware για πιστοποίηση προκειμένου να δούμε πως μπορούμε να κινηθούμε.*

Πρόταση θα ήταν να πιέσουμε οι σύλλογοι να μπορούν να προτυποποιούν συνδυασμούς κεραίας-δέκτη ώστε να υπάρχει μεγάλη δυνατότητα επιλογής από τα μέλη τους και χαμηλό κόστος.

Δεν θα πρέπει να ξεχνάμε και εδώ χρειάζεται πολύ μεγάλη και συντονισμένη πίεση από όλους τους συλλόγους στην ελλάδα, ότι δεν υπάρχει ακόμη προτυποίηση σε κλάσεις για θέματα software (βλ hostap, firmwares) και πρέπει να υπάρχει ευελιξία στην χρήση εξοπλισμού.

Edit: Να σημειώσω ότι σχετική κουβέντα διεξάγεται και στο forum του HSWN ( http://wireless.uoc.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4043#4041 ), και ήδη έχουν αρχίσει να φαίνονται προβλήματα από την υπάρχουσα διατύπωση της δημόσιας διαβούλευησης πχ θέτουν σε παρανομία τα linksys WRT54G(S)

----------


## dti

> Δεν το κανονίζουμε σε περίοδο εκτός εξεταστικής μήπως μπορέσουμε και κατεβούμε και εμείς οι φοιτητούληδες ? ...


Πότε ΔΕΝ έχετε εξεταστική; 
Πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε και καμιά εβδομάδα τουλάχιστον πριν τη λήξη της προθεσμίας στη Δημόσια Διαβούλευση (30-9-2004)...

----------


## dti

> Και εγώ θα ήθελα να δω να γίνει μια συνεννόηση όλων των δικτύων. *Αρκεί τον βασικό λόγο να έχουν οι τεχνικοί* (αυτοί ξέρουν τι χρειαζεται ένα σωστό δίκτυο)*και κάποιος/κάποιοι με αρκετές γνώσεις νομικής* (αυτοί ξέρουν τι και πως πρέπει να ζητήσουμε ώστε να είμαστε πλήρως καλυμένοι από κακόβουλους) *και τελευταίοι* οι managers (που περισσότερο πρέπει να είναι των δημοσίων σχέσεων και όχι της ουσίας)


Συμφωνώ να προτείνουν οι τεχνικοί, να γίνει σχετική συζήτηση και να αποδεχθούν όλοι (ή οι περισσότεροι τέλος πάντων) αυτές τις προτάσεις.
Στη συνέχεια να αναλάβουν κάποιοι που έχουν εμπειρία σε θέματα Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, με νομικές γνώσεις και κυρίως ξέρουν και μπορούν να χειρίζονται σωστά το γραπτό λόγο, προκειμένου να διατυπωθούν με σαφήνεια τα αιτήματά μας.

Ιδέες και προτάσεις όμως να μπορούν να καταθέσουν όλοι...

----------


## mindfox

> Συμφωνώ να προτείνουν οι τεχνικοί, να γίνει σχετική συζήτηση και να αποδεχθούν όλοι (ή οι περισσότεροι τέλος πάντων) αυτές τις προτάσεις.
> Στη συνέχεια να αναλάβουν *κάποιοι* που έχουν εμπειρία σε θέματα Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, με *νομικές γνώσεις* και κυρίως ξέρουν και μπορούν να χειρίζονται *σωστά* το γραπτό λόγο, προκειμένου να διατυπωθούν με σαφήνεια τα αιτήματά μας.
> 
> Ιδέες και προτάσεις *όμως* να μπορούν να καταθέσουν όλοι...



Χμμμ, εγώ να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν έχω κανέναν υπόψη μου που να συμμετέχει στο δίκτυο, να είναι αξιόπιστος, να χαίρει της εμπιστοσύνης του δικτύου καθώς και να ενδιεφέρεται να ασχοληθεί με τα θέματα αυτά χωρίς προσωπικό όφελος (βραχυ ή μακροπρόθεσμο).

Έχεις *κάποιους/ον* υπόψην σου;

----------


## sotiris

Εαν λετε για τον Γεωργανα,αποδεδειγμενα μπορει να διατυπωσει κατι με τον σωστο τροπο....αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν ασχολειτε πλεον με το αντικειμενο,τουλαχιστον αυτο εχει δειξει με την σταση του.

Απο την αλλη, εαν θελει να διατυπωσει σωστοτερα το κειμενο με τις προτασεις που θα του δωσουν αλλοι που ξερουν καλυτερα,δεν θα ηταν κακο...

ΥΓ: Aπορια,η φωτογραφικη μηχανη ηταν sony?

----------


## dti

Ναι θα μπορούσε να ήταν ο ggeorgan, αν φυσικά ήθελε να βοηθήσει.
Θα μπορούσε να ήταν και ο MAuVE που επίσης χειρίζεται σωστά το γραπτό λόγο (δεν τίθεται θέμα για ορθογραφικά λάθη...) και έχει και εμπειρία σε θέματα Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, αν φυσικά ήθελε να βοηθήσει...
Θα μπορούσε να είναι ο hobbit (που σίγουρα θέλει να βοηθήσει)... μαζί με κάποιον άλλο κλπ. κλπ.
Θα μπορούσε να είναι και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος που συμμετέχει σε άλλη κοινότητα, αλλά θα προθυμοποιηθεί να αναλάβει αυτό το έργο (και έχει τις κατάλληλες προδιαγραφές...).

Με καχυποψία ή με υπεροψία όμως δουλειά δεν πρόκειται να γίνει.
Αν θέλουμε να συν-εργαστούμε για να βγει κάτι καλό, ας φροντίσει κατ' αρχήν ο καθένας που έχει κάποιες ιδέες και απόψεις, πάνω στα ερωτήματα που θέτει η ΕΕΤΤ, να τις διατυπώσει με κατανοητό τρόπο και να τις τεκμηριώσει. Όταν γίνει η συνάντηση του awmn ή η πανελλαδική συνάντηση ας τις παρουσιάσει και οτι αποφασίσει ο κόσμος...

Όσο για τη "φωτογραφική sony", δεν ξέρω sotiris γιατί θέτεις τέτοια ερωτήματα. Είναι γεγονός οτι αν ο Σύλλογος έγινε γνωστός σε 5-10 φορείς, το χρωστά σε μεγάλο βαθμό *και* στις επιστολές που συνέταξε ο ggeorgan παλαιότερα. Βοήθησαν και άλλοι, υποδεικνύοντας κάποια πράγματα, χαράσσοντας κάποια στρατηγική, αλλά ο βασικός συντελεστής ήταν ο ggeorgan που κατάφερε να δώσει στους αποδέκτες των επιστολών αυτών να καταλάβουν οτι υπάρχει κόσμος που πέρα από τις τεχνικές γνώσεις στα ασύρματα δίκτυα διαθέτει και παιδεία και μπορεί να τεκμηριώνει αυτά που ισχυρίζεται γράφοντας σωστά και χρησιμοποιώντας την πλούσια ελληνική γλώσσα. 
Βέβαια όλα αυτά έγιναν όταν κάποιοι από δω δεν είχαν ακούσει καν για wireless, οπότε για κείνους αυτά τώρα είναι ψιλά γράμματα...

----------


## sotiris

Το κειμενο που θα σταλει θα ειναι απο εμας μονο ή και απο ολες τις ασυρματες κοινοτητες μαζι ή και τα δυο?

Ειναι καλυτερο να σταλει ενα κειμενο που να αντιπροσωπευει ολη την Ελλαδα ή να σταλουν πολλα ,ενα απο καθε κοινοτητα?

Η φωνη μας και η παρουσια μας στον χωρο,πιστευετε οτι ειναι σημαντικη για την ΕΕΤΤ ή οχι? Πιστευετε οτι θα μας δωσει καποιος σημασια ή οχι?

Το βασικο ομως ειναι το κειμενο να συντακτει απο ατομα που ενδιαφερονται για το δικτυο,για τις ασυρματες κοινοτητες,για τα 2.4 και τα 5...να συντακτει απο ατομα που θελουν να προστατευσουν την προσπαθεια που εκαναν παρα πολλοι στην αρχη αυτου του δικτυου...για να σταθει στα ποδια του...βεβαια μετα _καποιοι_ (χρησιμοποιω την τεχνικη σου) προτιμησαν να κανουν οτι μπορουν για να το διαλυσουν.

----------


## dti

Κανείς δεν μπορεί να δεσμεύσει καμιά ασύρματη κοινότητα στο να στείλει ξεχωριστά τις απόψεις της. Όμως αν γραφτεί κάτι που συμφωνούν κι άλλοι από πολλά δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα, θα έχει άλλη διάσταση το πράγμα.
Ειδικά, αν καταφέρουμε να συγκεντρώσουμε και κάποιες χιλιάδες (γιατί όχι; ) υπογραφές.  ::

----------


## papashark

Kαι θα συνεργαστεί ο ggeorgan με αγράμματους και ακαλιέργητους σαν και εμάς ?

Λυπάμαι αλλά ο ggeorgan ασχολόταν με το αντικείμενο όσο υπήρχαν επιχορηγήσεις τις ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης, μετά δήλωσε ότι καταστράψαμε τον σύλλογο. Δεν έχει στήσει τίποτα, δεν έχει συνδεθεί με το δίκτυο, εδώ και 2.5 χρόνια, οι δε νομικές του γνώσεις είναι αμφισβητήσιμες.

Είναι άνθρωπος που φυσικά δεν μπορεί να του έχεις καμία εμπιστοσύνη, ενώ τον τελευταίο χρόνο τα γραπτά του είναι μνημόνια για το πως χάνεις το θέμα.

Γιατί όμως ασχολούμαστε με κάποιον που δεν έχει σχέσει με το δίκτυο όπως ο ggeorgan ? Γιατί πάλι απροσανατολίζετε η συζήτηση ?

Βλέπω διάθεση για ατελείωτες διαδικασίες, οι τεχνικοί vs managers, θα έρθουν οι επιτροπές σε λίγο, οι ψηφοφορίες, ο jason που ζει μέσα μας, καθώς και ένα σωρό άλλα άσχετα.....

Άντε καλά πάμε, για ένα θέμα που δεν είναι καν τεχνικό.....

Κίμωνα θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνίσω μαζί σου, αυτό είναι δουλειά πραγματικών managers (και όχι αναλυτών συστημάτων), αφού πάρουν τα σχόλια και τις θέσεις των τεχνικών και τον νομικών που δεν έχουμε ούτε έναν........

Όσο αναφορά τα σχόλια του Δαμιανού για τον ggeorgan που ότι ήταν ο βασικός συντελεστής που γίναμε διάσημοι, μην χέσω, μια σοβαρή συζήτηση δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε, πρέπει να έχουμε εκτός από το "εγώ" του Δαμιανού, και τους ύμνους για τον έτερο Άριο του awmn.....

Συνέχισε έτσι Dti, και είναι σύγουρο ότι δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη εδώ μέσα, όσο καλά και αν χειρίζεστε οι δύο άριοι την ελληνική γλώσσα.....

----------


## dti

papashark για μία ακόμη φορά προσπαθείς ν' αποπροσανατολίσεις τη συζήτηση.
Για μία ακόμη φορά ασχολείσαι με το πώς θα μειώσεις όσους πραγματικά βοήθησαν το Σύλλογο στη πιο δύσκολη φάση του, αυτή της δημιουργίας του.
Για μία ακόμη φορά προσπαθείς να χαλάσεις κάποιο topic δημιουργώντας ένα ακόμη flame.
Αυτή τη φορά όμως θα μείνεις *μόνος σου* με τις γνωστές πλέον *[email protected]@*sha*r*k*ies* σου.

Μπορείς αν θέλεις να συμβάλεις θετικά στη συζήτηση, εκθέτοντας τις απόψεις σου ή παρουσιάζοντάς τες στην όποια συνάντηση πραγματοποιηθεί.
Επειδή το θέμα εδώ ξεπερνά τις όποιες προσωπικές κόντρες ή flames πρέπει να διαφυλαχθεί το παρόν topic από κάποιον Moderator (με M κεφαλαίο).-

----------


## papashark

όχι θα κάτσω να ασχολούμαι με το να φωτογραφίζω τον ggeorgan και να μαζεύω υπογραφές....

Άλλωστε η συζήτηση εδώ αφορά το δίκτυο και όχι τον σύλλογο.....

----------


## racer

Σκασμός και οι δύο, σας βαρεθήκαμε όλοι. Ούτε στο δημοτικό δεν κάνουνε έτσι.

----------


## xaotikos

> Κίμωνα θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνίσω μαζί σου, αυτό είναι δουλειά πραγματικών managers (και όχι αναλυτών συστημάτων), αφού πάρουν τα σχόλια και τις θέσεις των τεχνικών και τον νομικών που δεν έχουμε ούτε έναν........


Οι managers έχουν ρόλο στο να παρουσιάσουν και να πλασάρουν το θέμα. Την ουσία όμως του θέματος πρέπει να την βγάλουν οι τεχνικοί και οι νομικοί. Και μιλάω για την συζήτηση ανάμεσα σε όλα τα WNs.Τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των communities,την τεχνολογία που τελικά θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε (και θα είναι και οικολογικό να την χρησιμοποιούμε) κλπ,κλπ. Οι ερωτήσεις του στυλ: το wifi και τα hotspots μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα στην πώληση LMDS ναι αυτό είναι δουλειά πραγματικών managers που πρέπει να γνωρίζουν να ελίσσονται καλά.
Τώρα για το αν θα είναι νομικός δικός μας, του SWN,του TWMN, του PWN ή όποιου άλλου ποσός μας ενδιαφέρει. Το θέμα είναι να γνωρίζουμε όλοι (στην συζήτηση που λέμε να γίνει ανάμεσα στα WNs,ξαναλέω) ότι αυτά που θέλουμε να προωθήσουμε (τις θέσεις δηλαδή που θα παρουσιάσουν οι managers) έχουν και νομική κάλυψη.

----------


## socrates

> 1. Το κειμενο που θα σταλει θα ειναι απο εμας μονο ή και απο ολες τις ασυρματες κοινοτητες μαζι ή και τα δυο?
> 
> 2. Ειναι καλυτερο να σταλει ενα κειμενο που να αντιπροσωπευει ολη την Ελλαδα ή να σταλουν πολλα ,ενα απο καθε κοινοτητα?
> 
> 3. Η φωνη μας και η παρουσια μας στον χωρο,πιστευετε οτι ειναι σημαντικη για την ΕΕΤΤ ή οχι? Πιστευετε οτι θα μας δωσει καποιος σημασια ή οχι?


Σωτήρη, ξεκινάω απαντώντας στο 2ο σου ερώτημα...

2. Φυσικά ένα κοινό κείμενο που έχει σταλεί από το σύνολο των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων έχει μεγαλύτερη ισχή από την μονάδα. Αυτό βέβαια δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι: Η μονάδα υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες μπορεί να είναι αντιπροσωπευτική του συνόλου.

1. Για μένα θα εξαρτηθεί από το έμπρακτο ενδιαφέρον, που θα επιδίξουν οι άλλες κοινότητες. Θα πρέπει να κινηθούμε λες και θα απαντούσε η κάθε ασύρματη κοινότητα ξεχωριστά. Να φτιαχτούν τα κείμενα μέχρι τέλος Αυγούστου*, να συγκριθούν μεταξύ τους, να λειφθούν υπόψη οι όποιες ελείψεις, ασάφειες και προβληματισμοί**, και στο τέλος μπορεί να φτιαχτεί ένα κείμενο που θα έχει την αποδοχή του συνόλου.

* Ο χρόνος επιλέχτηκε γιατί πρέπει να έχουμε ένα κείμενο έστω και σε draft μορφή έτοιμο έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει μια βάση για την συζήτηση που θα κάνουμε.

** Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει και στην γενική συνάντηση που θα κάνουμε.

Λοιπόν αν και διαφωνώ με τον Κίμωνα για τον ρόλο του manager (δεν είναι εδώ χώρος για ανάλυση) εχει δίκιο ότι στην παρούσα φάση, αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε είναι τεχνικούς και νομικούς. *Πρέπει να δωθεί έμφαση στην δημιουργία του κειμένου - απάντησης.* Από την στιγμή που καταλήξουμε στο κείμενο ΕΓΚΑΙΡΑ θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε και τις επόμενες κινήσεις μας και τις όποιες 'καλλιτεχνικές' βελτιώσεις αβίαστα.

Edit:
Σημ. Η παρέμβαση του dkounal, ήταν στην σωστή κατεύθυνση.

----------


## MAuVE

> Θα μπορούσε να ήταν και ο MAuVE .... αν φυσικά ήθελε να βοηθήσει...


Απέχω τελευταία γιατί μ' έχει ενοχλήσει πάρα πολύ ο συνεχιζόμενος διαγωνισμός για την ανάδειξη του πλέον "λαδιάρη". 

Επειδή οι περισσότεροι από εσάς δεν έχετε διασταυρωθεί-γνωρίσει-συνδιαλαγεί με πραγματικούς "λαδιάριδες", οι οποίοι πράγματι ευρίσκονται σ' αυθονία, ξεφτιλίζετε τον όρο αυτό προσπαθόντας να τον φορέσετε στον papashark παλαιότερα, στον dti τώρα και δεν ξέρω σε ποιόν αύριο.

Κάντε καμία βόλτα από την εφορία ή την πολεοδομία της περιοχής σας και πέστε μου αν βρήκατε κανέναν που να μοιάζει με τον Πάνο ή τον Δαμιανό.

Επι του θέματος τώρα.

Αυτό που θα πρέπει να επιδιώξουμε στην δημόσια διαβούλευση δεν είναι τα ψιλολόγια των dBm, περιοχών συχνοτήτων κ.λ.π.
Αυτά θα ρυθμισθούν ούτως ή άλλως και χωρίς την παρέμβασή μας γιατί άπτονται πραγματικών αναγκών.

Εμείς πρέπει να επιδιώξουμε να παίξουμε τον ρόλο της ΕΛΠΑ όταν πρωτοεπετράπη ή χρήση των CB στα αυτοκίνητα. 

Αυτά

----------


## dti

Προσπερνάω τα όσα είναι ούτως ή άλλως offtopic...




> Αυτό που θα πρέπει να επιδιώξουμε στην δημόσια διαβούλευση δεν είναι τα ψιλολόγια των dBm, περιοχών συχνοτήτων κ.λ.π.
> Αυτά θα ρυθμισθούν ούτως ή άλλως και χωρίς την παρέμβασή μας γιατί άπτονται πραγματικών αναγκών.
> 
> Εμείς πρέπει να επιδιώξουμε να παίξουμε τον ρόλο της ΕΛΠΑ όταν πρωτοεπετράπη ή χρήση των CB στα αυτοκίνητα. 
> 
> Αυτά


Θέλεις να μας πληροφορήσεις ποιός ήταν / είναι (ακόμη; ) ο ρόλος της ΕΛΠΑ στην περίπτωση που ανέφερες;

Δεν νομίζεις οτι θα ήταν καλό να επιδιώξουμε να προβάλουμε την σοφή τακτική του αμερικάνικου FCC για την "επιδότηση" των απόλυτα κατευθυντικών links;
Όχι οτι δεν την γνωρίζουν, αλλά μήπως πρέπει να την προβάλουμε ώστε αν βρεθούν κι άλλοι που να υποστηρίξουν αυτές τις θέσεις να υπάρξει αν όχι άμεση εφαρμογή αυτού του μέτρου (όπως είπες πρόκειται για πραγματικές ανάγκες) τουλάχιστον να υιοθετηθεί μια πιο ελαστική πολιτική σε αυτού του είδους τα links...

Και μια και ανέφερες κάτι για τα αυτοκίνητα: Δεν αναφέρεται στη δημόσια διαβούλευση κάτι σχετικό για χρήση ασύρματων συσκευών σε αυτοκινούμενα οχήματα (πούλμαν, Ι.Χ., κλπ.) αλλά και τραίνα, πλοία, κλπ.
Μήπως πρέπει να δούμε και αυτό το θέμα;

----------


## sotiris

Σωκρατη,ωραια ολα αυτα που αναφερεις...ωραια το εθεσε και ο dkounal και ωραιο το url που εδωσε...νομιζω οτι το ιδιο πρεπει να γινετε και στα φορουμ των αλλων κοινοτητων,πρεπει να τα βρουμε τα url των συζητησεων...αλλα εχω την υποψια οτι λογω καλοκαιριου και λογω ενεργων μελων,το awmn θα εχει την ευθυνη της οργανωσης του συντονισμου των ασυρματων κοινοτητων.

Για να προχωρησει το θεμα θα πρεπει να οριστουν στοχοι,παραδειγμα,
Πρεπει μεχρι της 25/8 να ειναι ετοιμο το draft κειμενο του awmn
πρεπει μεχρι 31/8 να εχει επιμεληθει και διορθωθει το αρχικο κειμενο,και αμεσως μετα να σταλει σε ολες τις κοινοτητες για σχολια και σημειωσεις και συμπληρωσεις
το κειμενο θα πρεπει να ειναι ετοιμο μεχρι της 5/9

Αυτο που λεει ο Νικος "_Εμείς πρέπει να επιδιώξουμε να παίξουμε τον ρόλο της ΕΛΠΑ"_,ειναι ευχης εργο εαν μπορεσουμε να το πετυχουμε...αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο να γινει απο τον Συλλογο στην μορφη που ειναι σημερα (ή θα ειναι στο κοντινο μελλον...εαν καταφερει να επιβιωσει και δεν διαλυθει δηλαδη)...δεν υπαρχουν ατομα στο awmn για την πληρη προσηλωση και αφοσιωση που χρειαζετε μια τετοια προσπαθεια ειδικα στο ξεκινημα της...και φυσικα θα αρχισει αλλος κυκλος φαγωμαρας (αυτο δεν το γλιτωνουμε).
Νικο εχεις καποια πλανο για την οργανωση της προσπαθειας του σχεδιου "ΕΛΠΑ"?

----------


## socrates

> Για να προχωρησει το θεμα θα πρεπει να οριστουν στοχοι,παραδειγμα,
> Πρεπει μεχρι της 25/8 να ειναι ετοιμο το draft κειμενο του awmn
> πρεπει μεχρι 31/8 να εχει επιμεληθει και διορθωθει το αρχικο κειμενο,και αμεσως μετα να σταλει σε ολες τις κοινοτητες για σχολια και σημειωσεις και συμπληρωσεις 
> το κειμενο θα πρεπει να ειναι ετοιμο μεχρι της 5/9


Επί της ουσίας είμαστε σύμφωνοι, μια μικρή διαφορά ότι και οι άλλες κοινότητες μπορούν να παίξουν σημαντικό ρόλο και δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένουν από μας να τους στείλουμε το κείμενο. Μπορούν να έχουν κάνει και αυτές την δικιά τους παράλληλη προεργασία. Ούτως ή άλλως, σε γενικές γραμμές επιδιώκουμε κοινά πράγματα και μπορούμε να τα επιτύχουμε με καλή συνεργασία.

Συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει (και έχουμε το χρέος) να αποτελέσουμε παράδειγμα για τις άλλες κοινότητες.

----------


## papashark

> Δεν νομίζεις οτι θα ήταν καλό να επιδιώξουμε να προβάλουμε την σοφή τακτική του αμερικάνικου FCC για την "επιδότηση" των απόλυτα κατευθυντικών links;
> Όχι οτι δεν την γνωρίζουν, αλλά μήπως πρέπει να την προβάλουμε ώστε αν βρεθούν κι άλλοι που να υποστηρίξουν αυτές τις θέσεις να υπάρξει αν όχι άμεση εφαρμογή αυτού του μέτρου (όπως είπες πρόκειται για πραγματικές ανάγκες) τουλάχιστον να υιοθετηθεί μια πιο ελαστική πολιτική σε αυτού του είδους τα links...


Μήπως να ζητήσουμε να αλλάξει και η ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία ?

Να ζητήσουμε και τίποτα άλλο άσχετο με την διαβούλευση ?

Είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά ?

Το θέμα είναι πολύ απλό με συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα :

1) ΣΑΠ (σταθερή ασύρματη πρόσβαση), να υπάρχουν ή να μη υπάρχουν WISP

2) Παράπλευρα προβλήματα από τους WISP, παρεμβολές, lmds, κερδοφορία, κλπ

3) Ανάπτυξη των 5giga

4) Πως εμείς θα ξεπεράσουμε το πρόβλημα με την νομιμοποίηση των κεραιοσυστημάτων μας.

Από όλα αυτά το πιο σημαντικό είναι το 4, και μάλιστα δεν αφορά άμεσα την συγκεκριμένη διαβούλευση.

Εμείς αυτό που έχουμε να πούμε στην συγκεκριμένη διαβούλευση είναι εάν θέλουμε απελευθέρωση για ΣΑΠ, γιατί και με τι αποτελέσματα, καθώς και την άποψη μας για τους 5giga.

Eάν καταφέρουμε να βάλουμε μέσα μία λύση σε στυλ ΕΛΠΑ-CB, θα είναι μεγάλο βήμα, παρόλο που δεν χωράει η λύση αυτή στην συγκεκριμένη διαβούλευση και είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε να είχε προχωρήση σε συννενόηση με την ΕΕΤΤ, κάτι που έχουμε αποφύγει ως σύλλογος να κάνουμε μέχρι τώρα.


Όλα τα άλλα είναι απλά μπούρδες......

----------


## MAuVE

> Νικο εχεις καποια πλανο για την οργανωση της προσπαθειας του σχεδιου "ΕΛΠΑ"?


Δυστυχώς Σωτήρη, θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι υπο τις παρούσες συνθήκες οργάνωσης μας (σε ότι και αν παραπέμπει η φράση "οργάνωσής μας") η πρόταση είναι ακαδημαικού χαρακτήρα.

Είναι ας πούμε όπως η ιδέα ζεύξης Ρίου - Αντιρίου επί εποχής Τρικούπη.

Δαμιανέ,

Οταν επετράπη η χρήση των CB στα αυτοκίνητα, ο νόμος προέβλεπε μία υποτυπώδη διαδικασία αδειοδότησης. Το Υπουργείο Συγκοινωνιών δεν ήθελε ν΄αναλάβει την πρόσθετη γραφειοκρατία που αυτό συνεπήγετο και με μεγάλη ευκολία, όταν του ζητήθηκε από την ΕΛΠΑ, της παρεχώρησε το προνόμιο. Η ΕΛΠΑ με αυτό τον τρόπο έβαλε μερικά λεφτά στο ταμείο της.

Με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα μπορούσαμε (αν δεν βρισκόμαστε σαν Σωματείο υπό διάλυση) να αναλάβουμε έναντι του Υπουργείου το θέμα της αδειοδότησης, των χρηστών κοινοτικών δικτύων βάζοντας ταυτοχρόνως και μερικά ευρώ στο ταμείο του Σωματείου.

Τώρα όποιος καλοθελητής συμπεριλαμβανομένου του DiGi βγεί και αρχίσει τα γνωστά περί σχέσεων δικτύου - Σωματείου, να πάει να κάτσει 2-3 ώρες στην παραλία χωρίς ομπρέλλα, να πάθει καμιά ελαφρά ηλίαση, να στρώσει.

----------


## dti

> Με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα μπορούσαμε (αν δεν βρισκόμαστε σαν Σωματείο υπό διάλυση) να αναλάβουμε έναντι του Υπουργείου το θέμα της αδειοδότησης, των χρηστών κοινοτικών δικτύων βάζοντας ταυτοχρόνως και μερικά ευρώ στο ταμείο του Σωματείου.


Αυτό προϋποθέτει κάποια στοιχειώδη οργάνωση, αξιοπιστία, εγκαταστάσεις και μόνιμο προσωπικό, παρουσία σε άλλες πόλεις εκτός Αθήνας και πολλά άλλα που δεν υπάρχουν τώρα ή δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξουν ποτέ. 
Έτσι κι αλλιώς το Σωματείο έχει επιλέξει ως έσοδό του ότι προκύπτει από τις συνδρομές, από τυχόν δωρεές, από διοργάνωση σεμιναρίων & έσοδα από την εκμετάλλευση του λογοτύπου του.  ::

----------


## sotiris

Διαβαζωντας ξανα ολο το κειμενο (θα το κανω αρκετες φορες ακομα μεχρι να το μαθω καλα),ενα βασικο προβλημα που προκυπτει και μας καιει ειναι η πιστοποιηση του κεραιοσυστηματος μας.



> Πρόταση θα ήταν να πιέσουμε οι σύλλογοι να μπορούν να προτυποποιούν συνδυασμούς κεραίας-δέκτη ώστε να υπάρχει μεγάλη δυνατότητα επιλογής από τα μέλη τους και χαμηλό κόστος.


Αλλιως υπαρχει προβλημα με την υπαρξη του δικτυου μας με την μορφη που ειναι σημερα.
Δεν ειναι πραγματικα εφικτο να πιστοποιησουμε (πχ μεσω ΕΛΟΤ),τους συνδυασμους των συστηματων μας,ακομα και εαν τα επιμερους μερη τους ειναι ατομικα πιστοποιημενα το συνολο δεν εχει πιστοποιηση οποτε ειναι παρανομο, (ξεχναμε φυσικα ολες τις ιδιοκατασκευες,cantenna-vodka,feeder κλπ), η διαδικασια πιστοποιησης ειναι μεγαλη,χρονοβορα,γραφειοκρατικη και πρακτικα ανεφαρμοστη σε μοναδες-πολιτες οπως εμεις.

Εαν ομως με καποιο τροπο γινει αποδεκτο να _"πιστοποιει"_ ο συλλογος οτι το κεραιοσυστημα αυτο ειναι συμφωνο με τον νομο,ακομα και εαν δεν εχει το κεραιακι που ερχετε απο τον κατασκευαστη αλλα μια 24αρα andrew,με τοσες απωλειες και τελικα τοσο eirp (μεσα στα νομιμα ορια)...μας λυνει ενα σωρο προβληματα...αλλα αυξανει αναλογικα τα προβληματα της ΕΕΤΤ που σαν ελεγκτικος φορεας θα πρεπει να ελεγχει συνεχως εαν ισχυουν αυτα που "πιστοποιησε" ο συλλογος....και το βλεπω παρα πολυ δυσκολο να γινει αποδεκτο κατι σχετικο.




> Δεν με εκπλήσσει η κίνηση της ΕΕΤΤ. Κατά κάποιο τρόπο περίμενα να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο αργά ή γρήγορα. Το μόνο που με εκπλήσσει είναι η συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή που επιλέχτηκε, κάτι που επιβεβαιώνει τις φήμες που είχαν φτάσει στα αυτιά μου, τους τελευταίους μήνες.


θα ηθελες να μοιραστεις μαζι μας τις φημες που ειχαν φτασει στα αυτια σου,και τι παραξενο εχει η συγκεκριμενη χρονικη στιγμη?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Είχαμε πει εγώ με τον Achille να δημιουργήσουμε μηχανισμό αυτοαστυνόμευσης και να τσοντάρουμε όλοι να αγοραστεί εξοπλισμός για μετρήσεις τέτοιου είδους, πιστεύω οτι αυτό είναι το πρώτο βήμα για να γίνει αυτό που λες...

----------


## sotiris

> Είχαμε πει εγώ με τον Achille να δημιουργήσουμε μηχανισμό αυτοαστυνόμευσης και να τσοντάρουμε όλοι να αγοραστεί εξοπλισμός για μετρήσεις τέτοιου είδους, πιστεύω οτι αυτό είναι το πρώτο βήμα για να γίνει αυτό που λες...


Νομιζω οτι εχουν προσφερθει ατομα του δικτυου που εχουν τον καταλληλο εξοπλισμο να τον δανεισουν για να γινει κατι σαν αυτο που λες,μετρησεις κλπ.
το θεμα κολλαει (οπως και ολα σε εμας) στην πρακτικη του εφαρμογη,στα ατομα που θα θελουν να το κανουν,στον ελευθερο χρονο του καθενος,στην αντικειμενικοτητα των μετρησεων ωστε να γινουν αποδεκτες και απο εμας και απο καποιους φορεις κλπ

----------


## orion

> Άντε καλά πάμε, για ένα θέμα που δεν είναι καν τεχνικό....


συμφωνω οσο διαβαζω και ξαναδιαβαζω το κειμενο διαπιστωνω οτι δεν εχει να κανει με τεχνικα. Τα τεχνικα καθοριζοντε απο το ETSI.

Αλλα ειναι τα θεματα. 
Επισης να μην πεσουμε στην παγιδα για το CE πχ μια κεραια απο μονη της δεν μπορει να εχει CE (CE ωφειλει να εχει οτι μπενει στην πριζα) 

Αυτο που πρεπει να επιτυχουμε ειναι το ξεκαθαρισμα των διαδικασιων γνωστωποιησης των διαφορων link τψν "comunity network" και αν ειναι δυνατον αυτο να γινετε με ευθυνη των νομικων προσωπων που ξεπηδησαν απο αυτα τα δικτυα. Ετσι θα υπαρχει στενοτερη συνεργασια μεταξυ δικτυου-νομικου προσωπου και θα υπαρχει πραγματικος λογος για να εισαι μελος σε κατι τετοιο.

Τελος στο offtopic δεν καταλαβενω τον διαχωρισμο τεχνικου - manager
Ως γνωστον ενας καλος manager πρεπει να εχει τοσο τεχνικες γνωσεις οσο και γενικοτερες που θα τον βοηθουν στην δουλεια του. πχ νομικα

cu

----------


## dkounal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dkounal
> 
> Πρόταση θα ήταν να πιέσουμε οι σύλλογοι να μπορούν να προτυποποιούν συνδυασμούς κεραίας-δέκτη ώστε να υπάρχει μεγάλη δυνατότητα επιλογής από τα μέλη τους και χαμηλό κόστος.
> 
> 
> Αλλιως υπαρχει προβλημα με την υπαρξη του δικτυου μας με την μορφη που ειναι σημερα.
> Δεν ειναι πραγματικα εφικτο να πιστοποιησουμε (πχ μεσω ΕΛΟΤ),τους συνδυασμους των συστηματων μας,ακομα και εαν τα επιμερους μερη τους ειναι ατομικα πιστοποιημενα το συνολο δεν εχει πιστοποιηση οποτε ειναι παρανομο, (ξεχναμε φυσικα ολες τις ιδιοκατασκευες,cantenna-vodka,feeder κλπ), η διαδικασια πιστοποιησης ειναι μεγαλη,χρονοβορα,γραφειοκρατικη και πρακτικα ανεφαρμοστη σε μοναδες-πολιτες οπως εμεις.
> 
> Εαν ομως με καποιο τροπο γινει αποδεκτο να _"πιστοποιει"_ ο συλλογος οτι το κεραιοσυστημα αυτο ειναι συμφωνο με τον νομο,ακομα και εαν δεν εχει το κεραιακι που ερχετε απο τον κατασκευαστη αλλα μια 24αρα andrew,με τοσες απωλειες και τελικα τοσο eirp (μεσα στα νομιμα ορια)...μας λυνει ενα σωρο προβληματα...αλλα αυξανει αναλογικα τα προβληματα της ΕΕΤΤ που σαν ελεγκτικος φορεας θα πρεπει να ελεγχει συνεχως εαν ισχυουν αυτα που "πιστοποιησε" ο συλλογος....και το βλεπω παρα πολυ δυσκολο να γινει αποδεκτο κατι σχετικο.



Εδώ κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος.
Δεν γνωρίζω γενικά τι ισχύει για κάθε μηχανημα. Μπορώ ομως να σου την ευρωπαικη νομοθεσία για τα ιατρικά μηχανηματα όσον αφορά το σήμα CE (που επιτρεπει πρακτικα την κυκλοφορία τους) και ισχύει στην Ελλάδα:
Class I: Ο κατασκευαστής καταθετει ένα γραμμα στον ΕΟΦ για ενημέρωση στο οποίο λέει τι ειναι το μηχανημα που πουλάει. Το είτε είναι class I, ότι πραγματικα ακολουθει τα πάντα και ότι κάνει την δουλειά που υπόσχεται το ονοματίζει ο κατασκευαστής βάση συγκεκριμένης οδηγίας της ΕΕ. Με την *αποστολή* της αίτησης ο κατασκευαστής μπορει να αρχισει να το διαθέτει στην αγορά.
Class II: Ο κατασκευαστης πέρνει πιστοποίηση από ανεξάρτητο αναγνωρρισμένο οργανισμό οτι στην παραγωγη καθε πααγόμενο μηχανημα δεν έχει υπερβάσεις στις προδιαγραφές παραγωγής, δηλαδή όλα τα παραγόμενα προιοντα ειναι ομοια. Τα κοινοποιει στο ΕΟΦ και με την κοινοποίηση τα διαθέτει ξανα, χωρις να περιμένει κάτι.
Class IIIa: Ο κατασκευαστης έχει οτι για class II συμπεριλαμβανομενου οτι υπάρχει πιστοποιηση για τις μεθοδους σχεδιασης του μηχανήματος. ( Εδώ αρχιζουν κάπως τα δυσκολα) Πάλι με κοινοποίηση στο ΕΟΦ το κυκλοφορει.

Class IIΙβ :Ο κατασκευαστής θέλει οτι στο ΙΙΙα συν καποιες τεχνικές μελετες-πειραματα που γινονται από τον ανεξαρτητο οργανισμο πιστοποιητη.

Class IV: Ότι στο classIIIb συν κλινικές δοκιμές με ανθρώπους.

*Προσοχή*: Μιλάμε για ιατρικά μηχανήματα και μεχρι και το Class IIIa κανείς δεν ελέγχει οτι το μηχανημα κάνει την δουλεια για την οποία πωλείται. Εναπόκειται στον ΕΟΦ να ελέγξει κάθε περίπτωση: εαν το κρινει ο ιδιος, εάν του κάνουν καταγγελίες, εαν ζητηθεί από την δικαιοσυνη. 
Και δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνιο το φαινόμενο, μαξιλάρια, χαπια, και ότι άλλο φανταστει κανείς να πουλιούνται στην αγορά γιατί απλά ο κατασκευαστής τα δήλωσε σαν class I και δεν το ελεγξε ποτέ ο ΕΟΦ γιατί ποτέ δεν έγινε καταγγελία η δεν πεθανε κανενας από αυτό.

Κάτι αναλογο ισχύει για τα μηχανήματα που ασχολούμαστε. Δειτε τα manual των dlink, cisco κλπ, αναφαίρονται σαν class B συσκευες. Προσόχη όμως, όταν αλλάζει το firmware του linksys, όταν το cisco γινεται misco τότε αυτόματα παύει η πιστοποίηση class B γιατί ειναι κομμάτι που δεν είναι όμιο με τα αλλα που πουλάει η εταιρεια.

Πιθανώς, εδω πρέπει να υπάρξει μια σαφης πίεση είτε για ένα προταγωνιστιικό ρόλο των συλλόγων είτε για ελαστικά μέτρα για home-made καταστάσεις.

----------


## dkounal

> Αλλα ειναι τα θεματα. 
> Επισης να μην πεσουμε στην παγιδα για το CE πχ μια κεραια απο μονη της δεν μπορει να εχει CE (CE ωφειλει να εχει οτι μπενει στην πριζα)


Απαγορεύεται η πώληση και η χρήση εξοπλισμού (ενεργού ή μη ) που δεν έχει σήμα CE στο εδαφος της ΕΕ. Το θέμα ειναι πόσο τηρείται σε μια μπανανία όπως η Ελλάδα.

Ακόμη και τα καλαμάκια στο φραπόγαλο κάποιων έχουν CE στη συσκευασία για να είναι νομιμη η πώληση τους.

----------


## xaotikos

Στην ουσία να μας αποδεχθούν σαν ξεχωριστές οντότητες δηλαδή? Έχοντας ειδικά προνόμια (πχ ιδιοκατασκευές, ειδικά κεραιοσυστήματα κλπ)? Πολύ ουτοπικό μου ακούγεται...

Θεωρώ τεχνικό το μέρος όπου σαν δίκτυα θα πρέπει να γνωστοποιήσουμε την απαίτηση πολύ κατευθυντικών links, την μείωση ισχύος μέσω ειδικού software (πχ hostap) και γενικά πράγματα που έχουν να κάνουν με την αναγνώρισή μας ως ομάδες που με κάθε τρόπο προσπαθούν να βρουν την σωστή και οικολογικότερη λύση. 
Πέρα από τις ερωτήσεις που θέτει η ΕΕΤΤ έχει και το "προσθέστε δικές σας ερωτησεις-θέματα". Πρέπει να πατήσουμε σε αυτό για να κάνουμε γνωστές τις θέσεις μας.

Για το off-topic των managers. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Ξέρεις όμως πολλούς τέτοιους στις κοινότητές μας? Τουλάχιστον στην δική μας εγώ δεν βλέπω πολλούς. Οι πρόθυμοι ίσως να μην είναι αρκετά ικανοί και οι ικανοί να μην είναι πρόθυμοι... Όταν λέω managers αναφέρομαι στην ιδιότητα που έχουν μερικοί στίς ασύρματες κοινότητες και όχι στην επαγγελματική ιδιότητα γενικότερα. Έχει τεράστια διαφορά.

Γενικότερα σε τέτοιες ομάδες πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορεί να τα κάνουν όλα 1-2 άτομα. Όχι ότι είναι κακό αλλά σίγουρα κάποιοι άλλοι έχουν πολύ περισσότερες γνώσεις σε έναν τομέα και έτσι η συνεργασία μπορεί να αποφέρει μια πολύ πιο "γεμάτη" και ουσιώδες θέση στην διαβούλευση

----------


## dkounal

> Στην ουσία να μας αποδεχθούν σαν ξεχωριστές οντότητες δηλαδή? Έχοντας ειδικά προνόμια (πχ ιδιοκατασκευές, ειδικά κεραιοσυστήματα κλπ)? Πολύ ουτοπικό μου ακούγεται...


Αυτό δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο. Εάν κάνεις κάτι Home-made και δεν το πουλάς αλλά το έχεις για δική σου χρηση, δεν μπορεί καμιά εταιρία να σε κατηγορήσει γιατι χρησιμοποιήσες την πατεντα της σε ιδιοκατασκευή σου. 

Υπάρχει μια πρόταση που δεν είναι τόσο πρόβλημα νομικώς:
Να τυποποιεί ο σύλλογος συγκεκριμένες συνθέσεις, να τις κοινοποιεί στην ΕΕΤΤ και να μπορούν να τις χρησιμιποιούν τα μέλη του νομιμα. Εάν, η ΕΕΤΤ θέλει να ελέγξει την νομιμότητα της συγκεκριμένης σύνθεση, κανένας δεν την εμποδίζει. Κανένας σύλλογος δεν θα ρισκάρει την υπογραφή μιας παράνομης σύνθεσης, και τα μέλη του συλλόγου θα ειναι νομιμα χωρίς να εξαρτώνται από το εάν θα τυποποίησουν οι κατασκευαστες συνδυασμούς προιοντων από διαφορετικές εταιρείες. Η χρήση θα πρέπει να είναι εφικτή μόνο με απλή κοινοποίηση στην ΕΕΤΤ.
Η τυποποίηση μπορεί να γίνει τόσο σε συνεργασία με κάποιο εργαστήριο που έχει τον εξοπλισμό όσο και με προτυποποιημένο εξοπλισμό.

Τα παραπάνω ειναι μια ξεχωριστή περιπτωση από την πριμοδότηση των υπερκατευθυντικών links για τα οποία θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να δωσουme και τεχνικες προδιαγραφες για να πριμοδοτείται ένα link ως κατευθυντικό.
Μην ονομαζουμε και κατευθυντικό το link με κεραιες με 25 μοιρες για -3db.

----------


## sotiris

dkounal,μισο λεπτο γιατι μπορει να εχω μπερδευτει...

εχουμε στην καλυτερη περιπτωση 
πιστοποιημενο καλωδιο
πιστοποιημενη συσκευη (εσωτερικη ή εξωτερικη)
πιστοποιημενη κεραια (pasific,andrew,etc)

ολα αυτα τα εχουμε συνδυασει μεταξυ τους και εχουμε το κεραιοσυστημα μας που εκπεμπει στην νομιμη eirp (η οποια θα πρεπει να μετρηθει απο ανεξαρτητο φορεα,ΕΕΤΤ,αφου εχουμε αλλαξει τις πιστοποιημενες προδιαγραφες που εχουν οριο τα 20db)....

...με ποιο τροπο μπορει το παραπανω κεραιοσυστημα να παρει αδεια λειτουργιας (με την αιτηση στην ΕΕΤΤ),αφου δεν πληρει την αρχικη προτυποποιηση του?

υποθετω οτι καποιος θα πρεπει να εκκινησει την διαδικασια προτυποποιησης του παραπανω κεραιοσυστηματος (με ολους τους πιθανους συνδυασμους),και να την καταθεσει καπου (που? μαλλον στον ΕΛΟΤ) για να πιστοποιηθει συνολικα,για να μπορει μετα η ΕΕΤΤ να το θεωρησει νομιμο.

σωστα μεχρι εδω ή κανω καπου λαθος?

----------


## dkounal

> ...με ποιο τροπο μπορει το παραπανω κεραιοσυστημα να παρει αδεια λειτουργιας (με την αιτηση στην ΕΕΤΤ),αφου δεν πληρει την αρχικη προτυποποιηση του?


Εδώ είναι το φοβερό που βάζει τον δάκτυλο της η ΕΕΤΤ:
Εφόσον όλα έχουν CE και εμείς δεν χρειάζεται βάση της ευρωπαϊκής νομοθεσίας να κάνουμε άλλη πιστοποίηση. Οφείλουμε να τα χρησιμοποίησουμε χωρίς να παραβιάζουμε το όροιο του EIRP.

Εδώ έρχεται ο πονηρός δακτυλος της ΕΕΤΤ (βλέπε όλες τις καλές εταιρίες που θέλουν να πουλήσουν ζευγαράκι τα προιοντα τους) και μιλάει στην δημόσια διαβούλευση για πιστοποίηση ολικου συστήματος. Εάν θέλει κάτι τέτοιο η ΕΕΤΤ τότε πρέπει να δεχτεί και εμας στην υπόθεση για πιστοποιήσεις των ήδη πιστοποιημένων ώστε να υπάρχουν φτηνές και νόμιμες λύσεις. Και χωρίς μετρήσεις αφού μιλάμε για ήδη μετρημένα ClassB συστήματα άρα μπορεί κανείς να ξέρει χωρίς μετρησεις την συμπεριφορά τους. Απλά εμείς ζευγαρόνουμε προιοντα κατασκευαστών με στόχο το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα σε φτηνότερο κόστος.

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα υπάρχει στις ιδιοκατασκευές και στις τροποποιήσεις. Εκει το λιγότερο που πρέπει να απαιτήσουμε είναι να έχουν οι συλλόγοι την ίδια αντιμετώπιση που έχουν οι κατασκευαστές. Αυτό σημαίνει class A πιστοποίηση με κοινοποίηση και class B πιστοποίηση με απλά προβολή συγκεκριμένης μεθοδολογίας τροποποίσης ώστε μετά τη τροποποίηση ή την ιδιοκατασκευή να έχουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα πάντα.

Αυτα για την ώρα, τα λέμε από Δευτέρα.

----------


## socrates

Επειδή το θέμα είναι αρκετά θωλό και ενδέχεται διαφορετικών ερμηνιών, εγώ θα πρότεινα να ζητήσουμε μέσω e-mail από ΕΛΟΤ αλλά και από CENELEC - ETSI διευκρινήσεις σχετικά με τις πιστοποιήσεις του CE στον συγκεκριμένο εξοπλισμό που χρησιμοποιούμαι (αναφέροντας τα πιο τυπικά παραδείγματα). Ακόμα και αν γνωρίζουμε την απάντηση καλό είναι να την έχουμε επίσημα.

Η ιδιαιτερότητα της CE πιστοποίησης είναι ότι υπάρχει υποχρέωση της εφαρμογής σαν να ήταν εθνική πιστοποίηση, και υπερισχύει κάθε εθνικής πιστοποίησης αν υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα.

----------


## sotiris

Σωκρατη,στo προβλημα μας με το θεμα της πιστοποιησης εχω μια ερωτηση να κανω μονο...
εαν σε ενα πιστοποιημενο προιον προβουμε σε οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη μετα την πιστοποιηση του (παραδειγμα βγαλουμε το κεραιακι απο ενα cisco και βαλουμε μια grid andrew)...αυτοματως εχουμε ενα μη πιστοποιημενο συστημα (μη νομιμο κατα την ΕΕΤΤ) και οποτε δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε αδεια χρησης για αυτο...

 ::  Τι χρειαζετε για να βγει πιστοποιηση για αυτο το τροποποιημενο προιον (και φυσικα για ολα τα υπολοιπα με ολους τους συνδυασμους τους)
Υποθετω οτι θα χρειαζετε ακριβως η ιδια δουλεια που κανει και ο κατασκευαστης για να παρει την αρχικη πιστοποιηση (σχεδια,μετρησεις,χαρτια,χρονος κλπ)

 ::  Συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα του dkounal oi *Class II: Ο κατασκευαστης πέρνει πιστοποίηση από ανεξάρτητο αναγνωρρισμένο οργανισμό* οι συσκευες μας χρειαζονται εναν ανεξερτητο αναγνωρισμενο οργανισμο να τις πιστοποιησει.
Τετοιος οργανισμος στην Ελλαδα ειναι και αλλος εκτος απο τον ΕΛΟΤ?
Υπαρχει (ή εχει περασει απο το μυαλο κανενος) πιθανοτητα,απο την στιγμη που χρειαζετε ενας ανεξαρτητος αναγνωρισμενος οργανισμος για την δουλεια αυτη...να μπορεσει με καποιο τροπο να την κανει ο Χ ή Υ συλλογος...προσωπικα το θεωρω φαντασια μονο και σαν σκεψη...

----------


## orion

Για να μην μπερδευομαστε

CE ειναι πιστοποιηση για ηλεκτρομαγνητικη ακτινοβολια.
Αλλο αυτο και αλλο το ωφειλουμενο EIRP των 100mw

Συμφωνω με τον dkounal ας προσεξουμε την τρικλοποδια της ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## DiGi

> Τώρα όποιος καλοθελητής συμπεριλαμβανομένου του DiGi βγεί και αρχίσει τα γνωστά περί σχέσεων δικτύου - Σωματείου, να πάει να κάτσει 2-3 ώρες στην παραλία χωρίς ομπρέλλα, να πάθει καμιά ελαφρά ηλίαση, να στρώσει.


Άμα εμφανιστείτε όπως είστε τώρα σαν σύλλογος με τους γνωστούς-αγνώστους, και σας πάρουν μόνο με τις ντομάτες, να τους πείτε και ευχαριστώ. 

Το δίκτυο θα συνεχίσει τον δρόμο του με τα προβλήματα του και στο τέλος να γίνει ποιο άναρχο από ότι είναι τώρα. Ο "σύλλογος" άμα δεν αποβάλει τα μικρόβια που έχει μαζέψει θα πεθάνει και δεν θα γίνει και κηδεία.

Τελικά θα το λέμε σύλλογο , λέσχη , σωματείο , αποθήκη ή ταβέρνα ?

Όταν βρεις το θάρρος MAuVE και κατέβεις στις εκλογές σαν υποψήφιος μαζευτούν και μερικοί ακόμα που δεν έχουν δείξει περίεργες βλέψεις να είναι σίγουρος ότι θα είμαι από τους πρώτους που θα τρέξουν και θα σας στηρίξουν.

----------


## papashark

Tρόποι να υπερπηδήσουμε το εμπόδιο υπάρχουν.

Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι ηαπόφαση 227/86 - 29/8/01

Εκεί θα δείτε πως εξαιρούν κεραίες που χρησιμοποιούνται αποκλειστικά για ΣΑΠ που τις βάζουν οι κάτοχοι αδειών LMDS. Στο πνεύμα της απόφασης είμαστε πάρα πολύ κοντά, αν και ακόμα δεν έχω δει το τρόπο παραλληλισμού μας σε αυτήν.

Η ουσία του CE στην περίπτωση μας αφορά την εκπομπόμενη ισχύ eirp και πως η συσκευή δεν θα την ξεπεράση. Μπορεί εμείς να παραβιάζουμε την CE πιστοποίηση της συσκευής αλλά δεν παραβιάζουμε την ουσία του νόμου, δηλαδή την μέγιστη εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ (eirp<20db).

Κοινώς οι παρανομία μας είναι στο τυπικό μέρος του νόμου και όχι στο ουσιαστικό.


Ολόκληρο τον νόμο 2801/2000 θα τον βρείτε εδώ.


Δυστηχώς κάνουμε συζητήσεις στον αέρα, καθώς δεν φροντίσαμε να κάνουμε μια συνάντηση με την ΕΕΤΤ, ούτε και να έχουμε και νομική υποστήριξη.....

----------


## ypolitis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

πιστεύω ότι είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να κάνουμε μια πανελλαδική συνάντηση, με εκπροσώπους από κάθε δίκτυο, κάτι το οποίο πραγματοποιείται κατά καιρούς, όπως παρακολουθώ το forum σας, αλλά δεν είχαμε την ευκαιρία και το χρόνο λόγω απόστασης να παρευρεθούμε, πράγμα το οποίο πάντα επιδιώκαμε. 

Θα λάβουμε μέρος σε όποια συνάντηση πραγματοποιηθεί Σ/Κ με τουλάχιστον 2 από τα ιδρυτικά μέλη.

Ας διατυπώσουμε σε ένα ξεχωριστό topic προτάσεις προς συζήτηση στην επικείμενη συνάντηση γιατί το θέμα απαιτεί την ύψιστη σοβαρότητα καθώς είναι μια ευκαιρία αν συμφωνήσουμε όλοι σε ένα κείμενο, να προβάλλουμε την πρόταση μας στην ΕΕΤΤ και να συμφωνήσουμε σε μια φόρμα καταγραφής-πιστοποίησης των link και των μηχανημάτων μας, προκειμένου να αναγνωριστούν οι ασύρματες κοινότητες ανά πόλη, ώστε να γλυτώσουμε μελλοντικά νομικά κωλύματα. 

Έχω την πεποίθηση ότι στη συνάντηση δεν θα έχουμε τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο για μια αναλυτική ερμηνεία του κειμένου, συζήτηση των κρίσιμων σημειών και προβολή προτάσεων. 

Έτσι σας καλώ να προβάλλουμε τις προτάσεις μας σε ένα ξεχωριστό topic, να διαβάσουμε και να ερμηνεύσουμε όλοι το κείμενο προσεκτικά, το χρονικό διάστημα επαρκεί, να ζητήσουμε διευκρινίσεις από την ΕΕΤΤ μετά το πέρας της επικείμενης συνάντησης χωρίς να βιαστούμε να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα, ανοίγωντας ένα διάλογο με την ΕΕΤΤ & ορίζωντας εκπροσώπους. 
Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα δείξουμε τις προθέσεις μας, θα αναπτύξουμε τις απόψεις μας και θα φέρουμε σε μια καλύτερη μορφή το κείμενο της ΕΕΤΤ προβάλλωντας τα επιχειρήματα μας. Κατά τη γνώμη μου το κείμενο δεν είναι τελεσίδικο και σηκώνει βελτιώσεις, οι νομικοί γνωρίζουν καλύτερα και θα χρειαστούμε την συμβολή τους, αρκεί να καθήσουν στο τραπέζι του διαλόγου τα εμπλεκόμενα μέλη, αποφεύγωντας την κρύα γλώσσα αποστολής κειμένων - αντί-κειμένων από την μία προς την άλλη πλευρά.

Οι λέξεις που πρέπει να προβληθούν κατά τη γνώμη μου από το παρόν topic είναι:

* κατοχύρωση των link και κατ' επέκταση του εξοπλισμού μας με την καταγραφή τους

* σύμφωνη γνώμη των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων και θέσπιση ενός πλαισίου στήριξης-επιδότησης-προβολής των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων ανά την επικράτεια με αντάλλαγμα την υποχρέωση δημιουργίας hot-spot και διάθεσης υπηρεσιών προς το ευρύ κοινό

Υπάρχει άλλωστε το νομικό πλαίσιο για να πραγματοποιηθεί η επιδότηση τέτοιων πράξεων, υπό τη μορφή επιδότησης συλλόγων, μη κερδοσκοπικού περιεχομένου, με σύμβαση έργου για την υλοποίηση hot-spots (η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση επιχορηγεί τέτοιες ενέργειες, το είδαμε και τελευταία από την πρόσκληση της ΚτΠ). Στην πορεία οι πόροι αυτοί θα χρησιμεύσουν για την συντήρηση-ανάπτυξη-αγορά επαγγελματικού εξοπλισμού-δημιουργία ενός πανελλαδικού ασύρματου-ενσύρματου δικτύου με ένα όνομα, ένα καταστατικό και μια ενιαία μορφή ανάπτυξης-παροχής υπηρεσιών - υποστήριξης πελατών (clients, όχι πελατών με την οικονομική έννοια του όρου).

Αν βγήκα εκτός topic συγχωρέστε με.

----------


## sotiris

Καλημερα ypolitis

πραγματικα ειναι μια ευκαιρια για μια Πανελλαδικη συναντηση και θα πολυ ομορφο που θα συναντηθουμε απο ολες τις κοινοτητες.




> Θα λάβουμε μέρος σε όποια συνάντηση πραγματοποιηθεί Σ/Κ με τουλάχιστον 2 από τα ιδρυτικά μέλη


οχι οτι δεν θα ειναι,αλλα γιατι θετεις ορο να ειναι υποχρεωτικα 2 απο τα ιδρυτικα μελη του συλλογου για ενα θεμα που αφορα κατα κυριο λογο το δικτυο?

Πολυ σωστη και η προταση για ενα ξεχωριστο thread,πιστευω πως θα γινει μολις καποιος νιωσει οτι εχει διαβασει προσεκτικα ολο το κειμενο της ΕΕΤ,οπως πολυ σωστη ειναι και η επισημανση σου οτι πρεπει να ανοικτει διαυλος επικοινωνιας με την ΕΕΤ.




> σύμφωνη γνώμη των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων και θέσπιση ενός πλαισίου στήριξης-επιδότησης-προβολής των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων ανά την επικράτεια με αντάλλαγμα την υποχρέωση δημιουργίας hot-spot και διάθεσης υπηρεσιών προς το ευρύ κοινό


εδω εννοεις οτι για να εχουμε ευνοικη μεταχειριση στα θεματα που μας απασχολουν θα πρεπει να αναλαβουμε την υποχρεωση δημιουργiας hot-spot και την παροχη υπηρεσιων πχ ιντερνετ προς το ευρυ κοινο?
δεν ξερω στην Μυτιληνη τα πραγματα ειναι ροδινα,αλλα εδω στην Αθηνα εαν δεν μας δωσουν νομιμα καποιες συχνοτητες στα 5GHz,ωστε να γυρισει σιγα σιγα το ΒΒ στα 5 και να αυξηθει το BW και τα καναλια ...ειναι δυσκολο να υπαρχει τοσο BW διαθεσιμο για ολους (κλασσικο παραδειγμα οι ορδες των φοιτητων απο ολα τα Πανεπιστημια και Πολυτεχνεια και ΤΕΙ που θα θελησουν προσβαση μεσω του awmn στις σχολες τους)...αλλα ακομα και στα 5 να παιξουμε παλι υπαρχουν αρκετα προβληματα (που δεν ειναι επι του παροντος) να αναλυσουμε σχετικα με την αναληψη τετοιων επιχορηγησεων κυριως στην Αθηνα και απο το awmn




> δημιουργία ενός πανελλαδικού ασύρματου-ενσύρματου δικτύου με ένα όνομα, ένα καταστατικό και μια ενιαία μορφή ανάπτυξης-παροχής υπηρεσιών - υποστήριξης πελατών


αυτο ειναι πραγματι ενα πολυ ωραιο ονειρο και θα ηταν πολυ ομορφο καποια στιγμη να το δουμε να γινετε πραξη...αλλα χωρις να θελω να φανω οτι ειμαι απαισιοδοξος,υπαρχουν μεγαλα προβληματα και μεγαλες διαφορες αναμεσα στις ασυρματες κοινοτητες,πραγμα που καθιστα δυσκολη μια τετοια υλοποιηση.

----------


## papashark

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> ...
> Αν βγήκα εκτός topic συγχωρέστε με.


Φοβάμαι ότι είσαι πολύ εκτός topic...

Μιλάς για πράγματα που έχουν να κάνουν με την ΚτΠ στην συζήτηση για την ΕΕΤΤ...

Άσε που φοβάμαι ότι δεν βλέπεις και πολύ μακριά....

1) Η διαβούλευση δεν σημαίνει καταγραφή των Link μας. Έτσι όπως προχωράει, σπρώχνει το πρόβλημα σε μία άλλη διάσταση (αυτής της πιστοποίησης) την οποία δεν την εμποδίζει, αλλά δεν την κάνει και εύκολη....

2) Επίδοτηση ? Δεν σχολιάζω την ουσιά (που είμαι αρνητικός) αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα ΚτΠ και όχι ΕΕΤΤ.

3) Πάλι επιδότηση ? Πάλι θέμα της ΚτΠ.....

----------


## orion

Να βγει η ΕΕΤΤ και να πει μετά την διαβούλευση...
Είσαι hobbyστας; κανείς την πλάκα σου; Μοιράζεσαι την ADSL με την πεθερά σου; Έχεις εταιρία αλλά είσαι φραγκοφονιας; Παίξε στα 2.4GHz αλλά να ξέρεις εκεί γίνετε της Καλομοίρας και μην ζητήσεις τα ρέστα. ISM μπάντα είναι…. Με τι ισχύ ; Ότι πει το ETSI. 
Είσαι πλούσιος hobbyστας και τα χώνεις κανονικά; Είσαι εταιρία και έχεις κάποια άνεση και θες κάτι καλύτερο παίξε στα 5GHz είναι πιο ήσυχα. Αλλά θα με πληρώσεις και 100 ευρωπουλα εφάπαξ έτσι για να προσέχω την μπάντα και να ξέρεις ότι ο εξοπλισμός τσιμπάει λίγο.
Τι? Είσαι μεγάλη εταιρία με πολλά φράγκα και ο IT manager σου έχει budget για ξόδεμα και θες σίγουρα εγγυημένα link? Χωστα στην forthnet, Vodafone, TIM, Copelouzos, ΔΕΗ ή Qtelecom και παίξε στα 3.5GHz ή στα 26GHz και μη φοβάσαι εγώ τα πήρα χοντρά όποτε τους προσέχω.

Τι κάτι καλύτερο? Ε πάρε ένα ATM κύκλωμα από τον ΟΤΕ (βοήθεια μας) και άσε τα wireless για αυτούς που ξέρουν.

DISCLAIMER Τα ως άνω γραφωμενα είναι απλά σκέψεις και τροφή για συζήτηση. Δεν αποτελούν σε καμία περίπτωση επίσημη θέση του TWMN. Το ύφος είναι λίγο χιουμοριστικό για να περιγραφή με απλότητα μια θέση.

----------


## ypolitis

> οχι οτι δεν θα ειναι,αλλα γιατι θετεις ορο να ειναι υποχρεωτικα 2 απο τα ιδρυτικα μελη του συλλογου για ενα θεμα που αφορα κατα κυριο λογο το δικτυο?


Sotiris, δεν θέτω σαν όρο τα 2 μέλη, απλά από την μέχρι τώρα διαθεσιμότητα των μελών μας βλέπω την δυνατότητα υποστήριξης αυτής της συνάντησης, από το δίκτυο μας, κυρίως από 2 μέλη. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν το θέτω σαν όρο. Μακάρι να μπορέσουν την χρονική στιγμή που θα οριστεί να συμμετάσχουν κι άλλα μέλη από το δίκτυο μας.




> εδω εννοεις οτι για να εχουμε ευνοικη μεταχειριση στα θεματα που μας απασχολουν θα πρεπει να αναλαβουμε την υποχρεωση δημιουργiας hot-spot και την παροχη υπηρεσιων πχ ιντερνετ προς το ευρυ κοινο? 
> δεν ξερω στην Μυτιληνη τα πραγματα ειναι ροδινα,αλλα εδω στην Αθηνα εαν δεν μας δωσουν νομιμα καποιες συχνοτητες στα 5GHz,ωστε να γυρισει σιγα σιγα το ΒΒ στα 5 και να αυξηθει το BW και τα καναλια ...ειναι δυσκολο να υπαρχει τοσο BW διαθεσιμο για ολους (κλασσικο παραδειγμα οι ορδες των φοιτητων απο ολα τα Πανεπιστημια και Πολυτεχνεια και ΤΕΙ που θα θελησουν προσβαση μεσω του awmn στις σχολες τους)...αλλα ακομα και στα 5 να παιξουμε παλι υπαρχουν αρκετα προβληματα (που δεν ειναι επι του παροντος) να αναλυσουμε σχετικα με την αναληψη τετοιων επιχορηγησεων κυριως στην Αθηνα και απο το awmn


Γνωρίζουμε πολύ καλά ότι δεν μπορούμε να παράσχουμε υπηρεσίες επί πληρωμή σαν δίκτυο, μπορούμε όμως στην πόλη του ο καθένας να παράσχει κάποιες υπηρεσίες δωρεάν σε κάποια hot-spots στο ευρύ κοινό, όπως free internet συγκεκριμένου bandwidth σε μια πολυσύχναστη περιοχή, εσωτερική τηλεφωνία, διαμοιρασμός αρχείων κ.α.

Δεν θέλω να τύχουμε ευνοϊκής μεταχείρισης, σε σχέση με άλλα εμπορικά και μη δίκτυα. Επιθυμώ όμως να αναγνωριστούμε ως ασύρματες κοινότητες και να τύχουμε καλύτερης συλλογικής μεταχείρισης ως ασύρματα δίκτυα πόλεων συμμετέχοντας στη δημιουργία ενός πλαισίου καταγραφής των link μας, αναλαμβάνοντας την ευθύνη τόσο προσωπική όσο και για τα μέλη μας, να στήσουμε μηχανισμούς ώστε να αποτρέπουμε την υπερεκπομπή (καταγράφωντας τα link των μελών μας) και παράλληλα διαφυλάττωντας την μπάντα.

Papashark θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι βλέπω την ΕΕΤΤ σαν το 1ο σκαλί για να νομιμοποιηθούν οι ασύρματες κοινότητες αποκτώντας με την σύμφωνη γνώμη της ΕΕΤΤ νόμιμα συχνότητες, καταγράφωντας τον εξοπλισμό μας και τηρώντας τα απαιτούμενα. 
Σαν 2ο σκαλί από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχει η ΚτΠ, αφού προηγηθεί το προηγούμενο βήμα, όπου όλα αυτά που περιέγραψα παραπάνω μπορούν με καλή διάθεση και πολύ δουλειά, κι από τις 2 πλευρές, να γίνουν πράξη.

Στην Μυτιλήνη έχουμε διαχωρίσει την θέση μας από ένα δίκτυο Πανεπιστημίου που υπάρχει, και εξυπηρετούμε ιδιώτες. Δεν αποκλείουμε την μελλοντική εξυπηρέτηση φοιτητών. 
Το κάθε Πανεπιστήμιο έχει πόρους, το γνωρίζω, για να μπορέσει να δώσει ασύρματη πρόσβαση στους φοιτητές του, μέσω των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων που υπάρχουν ήδη, ή από δικές του πρωτοβουλίες (αν και προτιμώ την πρώτη εκδοχή για πολλούς λόγους). Αρκεί να γίνει μια προσέγγιση, και να στηθούν οι απαραίτητοι μηχανισμοί ασφάλειας, προς και από, ένα εσωτερικό δίκτυο πανεπιστημίου. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι έτσι γλυτώνουν ακόμη περισσότερα χρήματα, κάνοντας σαν πανεπιστήμιο την μισή δουλειά.




> αυτο ειναι πραγματι ενα πολυ ωραιο ονειρο και θα ηταν πολυ ομορφο καποια στιγμη να το δουμε να γινετε πραξη...αλλα χωρις να θελω να φανω οτι ειμαι απαισιοδοξος,υπαρχουν μεγαλα προβληματα και μεγαλες διαφορες αναμεσα στις ασυρματες κοινοτητες,πραγμα που καθιστα δυσκολη μια τετοια υλοποιηση.


Προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση θα πρέπει να δουλέψουμε καθιστώντας κάποιες υπηρεσίες που τρέχουν στα μεγαλύτερα δίκτυα, όπως το δικό σας, ως πρότυπα προς ανάπτυξη από τα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα. Θα πρέπει να υπάρξει ένα συλλογικό όργανο με συμμετοχή από όλα τα δίκτυα, αν και δεν βλέπω ευοϊωνη τη δημιουργία ενός ακόμα συλλόγου, γιατί θα προκύψουν προβλήματα και αντιπαραθέσεις όπου λόγω της απόστασης δεν θα μπορούν να επουλωθούν. Εδώ συμβαίνουν στην ίδια πόλη πόσο μάλλον μεταξύ διαφορετικών πόλεων, αντιλήψεων και χαρακτήρων ανθρώπων.

_Παρακαλώ όπως επιβεβαιώσετε την ημερομηνία για την επικείμενη συνάντηση εγκαίρως λόγω της απόστασης, εισιτηρίων, προγραμμάτων, δουλειάς κτλ._

----------


## xaotikos

> Γνωρίζουμε πολύ καλά ότι δεν μπορούμε να παράσχουμε υπηρεσίες επί πληρωμή σαν δίκτυο, μπορούμε όμως στην πόλη του ο καθένας να παράσχει κάποιες υπηρεσίες δωρεάν σε κάποια hot-spots στο ευρύ κοινό, όπως free internet συγκεκριμένου bandwidth σε μια πολυσύχναστη περιοχή, εσωτερική τηλεφωνία, διαμοιρασμός αρχείων κ.α.


Αυτό γίνεται και τώρα κατά ένα μέρος. Κοινώς, όποιος θέλει και έχει την δυνατότητα (τεχνική) να δει κάποιον κόμβο συνδέεται και έχει όλες τις υπηρεσίες δωρεάν. Τα hotspots όμως είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο. Υπάρχει στη μέση και ο θόρυβος που στην Αθήνα έχει ξεπεράσει εδώ και καιρό τα επικίνδυνα όρια και έχει φτάσει πολύ παραπάνω καθώς και 1002 άλλα πράγματα. 




> Δεν θέλω να τύχουμε ευνοϊκής μεταχείρισης, σε σχέση με άλλα εμπορικά και μη δίκτυα. Επιθυμώ όμως να αναγνωριστούμε ως ασύρματες κοινότητες και να τύχουμε καλύτερης συλλογικής μεταχείρισης ως ασύρματα δίκτυα πόλεων συμμετέχοντας στη δημιουργία ενός πλαισίου καταγραφής των link μας, αναλαμβάνοντας την ευθύνη τόσο προσωπική όσο και για τα μέλη μας, να στήσουμε μηχανισμούς ώστε να αποτρέπουμε την υπερεκπομπή (καταγράφωντας τα link των μελών μας) και παράλληλα διαφυλάττωντας την μπάντα.


Την καταγραφή μπορείς να την κάνεις αν έχεις 5-10-50 links. Αν φτάσεις σε σημείο να έχεις 300+ κόμβους και καθημερινά να μπαίνουν και άλλοι είναι αρκετά δύσκολο. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να λέμε και να ξαναλέμε για τα νόμιμα όρια, της προτινόμενες σωστές συσκευές και να "βάζουμε χέρι" σε όσους δεν δίνουν σημασία.




> Papashark θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι βλέπω την ΕΕΤΤ σαν το 1ο σκαλί για να νομιμοποιηθούν οι ασύρματες κοινότητες αποκτώντας με την σύμφωνη γνώμη της ΕΕΤΤ νόμιμα συχνότητες, καταγράφωντας τον εξοπλισμό μας και τηρώντας τα απαιτούμενα.


Φυσικά αφού η ΕΕΤΤ είναι ο διαχειριστής των συχνοτήτων. Με την ΕΕΤΤ πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσουμε *τα πάντα* όσον αφορά τις συχνότητες και τον τρόπο που θα παίζουμε.



> Σαν 2ο σκαλί από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχει η ΚτΠ, αφού προηγηθεί το προηγούμενο βήμα, όπου όλα αυτά που περιέγραψα παραπάνω μπορούν με καλή διάθεση και πολύ δουλειά, κι από τις 2 πλευρές, να γίνουν πράξη.


Η ΚτΠ είναι άσχετη με το θέμα μας. Είναι πηγή εσόδων για αντίστοιχα έργα. Όποιος θέλει να αναλάβει τέτοιο έργο δουλεύει με/για αυτή. Το awmn έχει αποφασίσει ότι δεν αναλαμβάνει χρηματοδοτούμενα έργα. Οπότε μέχρι νεωτέρας δεν το κοιτάμε καν.




> Στην Μυτιλήνη έχουμε διαχωρίσει την θέση μας από ένα δίκτυο Πανεπιστημίου που υπάρχει, και εξυπηρετούμε ιδιώτες. Δεν αποκλείουμε την μελλοντική εξυπηρέτηση φοιτητών. 
> Το κάθε Πανεπιστήμιο έχει πόρους, το γνωρίζω, για να μπορέσει να δώσει ασύρματη πρόσβαση στους φοιτητές του, μέσω των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων που υπάρχουν ήδη, ή από δικές του πρωτοβουλίες (αν και προτιμώ την πρώτη εκδοχή για πολλούς λόγους). Αρκεί να γίνει μια προσέγγιση, και να στηθούν οι απαραίτητοι μηχανισμοί ασφάλειας, προς και από, ένα εσωτερικό δίκτυο πανεπιστημίου. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι έτσι γλυτώνουν ακόμη περισσότερα χρήματα, κάνοντας σαν πανεπιστήμιο την μισή δουλειά.


Δεν γνωρίζω για την Μυτιλίνη αλλά στην Αθήνα το δίκτυο *δεν αντέχει* το μοίρασμα συνδέσεων των σχολών ούτε κατά διάνοια. Βέβαια κάποιοι (φυσικά όχι τεχνικοί) θα πούνε ότι αντέχει και πως δεν μπορούμε να πούμε τίποτα χωρίς δοκιμή.Γνώμη τους, γνώμη μου. Όπως είπε και ο Σωτήρης, αν δεν έχουμε συχνότητες με *πολύ περισσότερο* bandwidth και κανάλια όλα αυτά είναι *εντελώς* ουτοπικά.




> Προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση θα πρέπει να δουλέψουμε καθιστώντας κάποιες υπηρεσίες που τρέχουν στα μεγαλύτερα δίκτυα, όπως το δικό σας, ως πρότυπα προς ανάπτυξη από τα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα. Θα πρέπει να υπάρξει ένα συλλογικό όργανο με συμμετοχή από όλα τα δίκτυα, αν και δεν βλέπω ευοϊωνη τη δημιουργία ενός ακόμα συλλόγου, γιατί θα προκύψουν προβλήματα και αντιπαραθέσεις όπου λόγω της απόστασης δεν θα μπορούν να επουλωθούν. Εδώ συμβαίνουν στην ίδια πόλη πόσο μάλλον μεταξύ διαφορετικών πόλεων, αντιλήψεων και χαρακτήρων ανθρώπων.


Για Σύλλογο η γνώμη μου είναι *ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ*.Όχι ότι είμαι ενάντια αλλά έτσι όπως λειτουργούμε όλες οι κοινότητες θα γίνει κάτι περισσότερο από την σφαγή του Δράμαλη. Εδώ μεταξύ μας σε κάθε πόλη και πέφτουν χοντράδες (που γνωριζόμαστε).Που να έχεις να χωρίσεις χωράφια (γιατί περι τέτοια το βλέπουν πολλοί) με ανθρώπους άγνωστους επί το πλείστον.
Το καλύτερο κατα την γνώμη μου θα ήταν 1-2-3 εκπρόσωποι από κάθε πόλη, αφού εκπροσωπούνε το δίκτυό τους εκφράζοντας τις αποφάσεις του (και όχι τους εαυτούς τους λέγοντας ότι τους κατέβει), να συζητάνε (από μια mailing list για παράδειγμα) για τα θέματα που μας αφορούν. Βεβαια παλιότερα είχε γίνει κάτι τέτοιο αλλά άσχετα με το αντικείμενο άτομα (συνήθως) δημιουργούσανε προβλήματα. Οπότε και αυτό θέλει πολύ συζήτηση για να γίνει σωστά. Φυσικά χρειάζεται καλή διάθεση,ομαδικότητα και υπομονή από όλους. Το παν είναι να υπάρχει ο συνδιασμός των παραπάνω αν θέλουμε να βγάλουμε ένα σωστό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## dkounal

> CE ειναι πιστοποιηση για ηλεκτρομαγνητικη ακτινοβολια.
> Αλλο αυτο και αλλο το ωφειλουμενο EIRP των 100mw


Επέστρεψα:

Να το πω στα αλαμπουρνέζικα για να γίνω κατανοητός.

*CE είναι το σήμα που υποχρεούται να έχει κάθε αντικείμενο που πωλείται εντός της ΕΕ. Τα πάντα. Όλα, όλα, όλα. 
μόνο οι υπηρεσίες δεν έχουν CE.* 

Κάθε τροποποίηση σημαίνει κατάργηση του CE. 

Το class Β εμπεριέχει και ότι κάθε κομμάτι σε μια παραγωγή έχει τις ίδιες προδιαγραφές. Έτσι, εάν πάρουμε αντικείμενα που δεν τα έχουμε τροποποιήσει και τα βάλουμε ζευγάρι (κεραία-ενεργό) με μια ευνοική διάταξη από την ΕΕΤΤ μπορούν να πάρουν μια "πιστοποίηση" θεωρητικής μορφής βάση των προδιαγραφών τους και να έχουμε νομιμη χρήση τους.

----------


## jimis

Κάποτε ένας τύπος της ΕΕΤΤ μου είχε πει:
Για να είναι νόμιμη η συσκευή πρέπει να είναι ολόκληρη, και όχι ξεχωριστά κάθε κομμάτι της, πιστοποιημένη σύμφωνα με το ETSI standard. Όχι CE, FCC κ.ο.κ.

----------


## ON AIR

Οι τηλεοπτικοί στον υμητο τι είναι? η ΕΡΤ απο που εχει αγοράσει?
εχουν καμία πιστοποίηση? ;έχουν άδεια?
σε αυτό πρέπει να απαντήσει η ΕΕΤΤ
σταθμοί tv απο τον υμητό παρεμβάλουν τους 2,4 ghz τι έχει να πεί η ΕΕΤΤ ?
Η ΕΕΤΤ πρέπει να παει στον υμητό και να πιάσει όλους αυτούς που παρεμβάλουν στους 2,4 ghz και πιο πολύ τα καναλια 6χ,6χ,6χ που ειναι χωρίς άδεια αν και το 6χ δεν ειναι στον υμητό ας παει εκει που ειναι να το βρεί.

Εγώ νομίζω οτι το κείμενο της Δημόσιας διαβούλευσης δεν το έγραψε άτομο απο την ΕΕΤΤ, αφού δεν ξέρουν ακόμα τι είναι παρεμβολή δεν το έχουν καταλάβει ακόμα κοινός ειναι άσχετοι η θέλουν να είναι.

----------


## ypolitis

Παρακαλώ όπως επιβεβαιώσετε την ημερομηνία για την επικείμενη συνάντηση εγκαίρως λόγω της απόστασης, εισιτηρίων, προγραμματισμό εργασιών.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Acinonyx

Διαβάζοντας στα γρήγορα το κείμενο της ΕΕΤΤ διακρίνω θετική τη στάση της απέναντι στο δίκτυό μας. Θα μπορούσε απλά να μας "αδειάσει" εντελώς όπως έχει γίνει και σε άλλες συχνότητες που δεν γινόταν να εκμεταλλευτούν εμπορικά αλλά φαίνεται να δίνει σημασία στο AWMN και να μας δίνει περιθώρια νομιμοποίησης. Όσο για την τυποποίηση CE πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι πρακτική λύση η τυποποίηση σετ πομπού - κεραιοσυστήματος και ούτε νομίζω πώς ενδιαφέρει την ΕΕΤΤ κάτι τέτοιο. Ο σκοπός της ΕΕΤΤ είναι να μπορεί να μας ελεγχει ανα πάσα στιγμή γι'αυτό και τονίζει ιδιαίτερα την αποστολή της κοινοποιήσης λειτουργίας WLAN. To CE απασχολεί άλλους ελεγκτικούς φορείς (εμπορίου).

----------


## jimis

> Όσο για την τυποποίηση CE πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι πρακτική λύση η τυποποίηση σετ πομπού - κεραιοσυστήματος και ούτε νομίζω πώς ενδιαφέρει την ΕΕΤΤ κάτι τέτοιο. Ο σκοπός της ΕΕΤΤ είναι να μπορεί να μας ελεγχει ανα πάσα στιγμή γι'αυτό και τονίζει ιδιαίτερα την αποστολή της κοινοποιήσης λειτουργίας WLAN. To CE απασχολεί άλλους ελεγκτικούς φορείς (εμπορίου).


Να ξαναπώ ότι η ΕΕΤΤ μιλάει για πιστοποίηση ETSI κι όχι CE που είναι τελείως διαφορετική. Αλήθεια γνωρίζετε κάποιο κεραιοσύστημα εξολοκλήρου πιστοποιημένο με αυτό το στάνταρ;

Δημήτρης

----------


## ON AIR

CISCO

----------


## Acinonyx

> Να ξαναπώ ότι η ΕΕΤΤ μιλάει για πιστοποίηση ETSI κι όχι CE που είναι τελείως διαφορετική. Αλήθεια γνωρίζετε κάποιο κεραιοσύστημα εξολοκλήρου πιστοποιημένο με αυτό το στάνταρ;
> 
> Δημήτρης


Αν είναι έτσι με το ETSI τότε είμαστε μιά χαρά γιατί το ETSI δεν είναι πιστοποίηση όπως το CE αλλά πρότυπο λειτουργίας. Οπότε εξαρτάται από εμάς να προσαρμόσουμε τις εκπομπές μας σε αυτό...

Το μόνο κεραιοσύστημα που θα μπορούσε να λειτουργεί με αυτό το πρότυπο θα ήταν ενα κεραιοσύστημα που θα αντιλαμβανόταν την εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ και αυτόματα θα ρύθμιζε την απολαβή της κεραίας ώστε το αθροισμά τους να μην υπερβαίνει ποτέ τα 20dbm..  ::

----------


## sotiris

Επειδη ο καιρος περναει...μηπως να οριοθετουσαμε χρονικα το πως θα κινηθουμε?

Μεχρι τοτε να γινουν προτασεις....μεχρι τοτε να λαβουμε και τις προτασεις απο τις αλλες κοινοτητες...μεχρι τοτε να εχουμε κανει εκεινη την συναντηση...μεχρι τοτε να "κλειδωσει" το κειμενο...και μετα να το στειλουμε στην ΕΕΤ.

----------


## racer

Οι διακοπές τελείωσαν, τα κεφάλια μέσα! Ας ορίσει ο Κλαδάκης κάποια ημέρα/ώρα του Σ/Κ που μπορεί να ανοίξει την λέσχη να κάνουμε συνάντιση. Ας ανοιχτεί και ένα thread να γράφουνε όσοι θα μπορέσουνε να συμετέχουνε (αν δε μαζεφτούμε καμια 10αριά δε θα γίνει τίποτα).

Όποιος δε μπορέσει να έρθει ας στήλει αντιπρόσοπο, ας κάνει ποστ τις απόψεις του εδώ η ας περιμένει να γίνει κιάλη συνάντιση (λογικά θα γίνει).

----------


## ysam

Αν θέλετε την άποψή μου η ομάδα θα πρέπει να απαρτίζεται από έναν καλό δικηγόρο, έναν καλό τεχνικό (RF).

Ο δεύτερος θα πρέπει να δώσει στον πρώτο να καταλάβει τί είναι αυτό το πράγμα καθώς και το τι είναι awmn και τι εκπρωσωπεί.

Ο πρώτος με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του δεύτερου θα μπορεί να διαβάσει, να αποκρυπτογραφίσει και να συντάξει αυτό που είναι το καλύτερο για το δίκτυο.

-Γιάννης

----------


## socrates

Vote = vote +1

Ο καλός δικηγόρος για μένα είναι μονόδρομος...

----------


## lambrosk

Μήπως να δωθεί η ημερομηνία γιατί βλέπω να έχουμε χάσει τις πρωτοβουλίες;;;

----------


## dti

Αύριο, Κυριακή έχει προγραμματισθεί συνάντηση στην έδρα του Συλλόγου για να συζητήσουμε σχετικά με τη Δημόσια Διαβούλευση. Είχα προτείνει σαν ώρα συνάντησης 14:00.
Ας επιβεβαιώσει την ώρα ο nkladakis.

----------


## papashark

> Αύριο, Κυριακή έχει προγραμματισθεί συνάντηση στην έδρα του Συλλόγου για να συζητήσουμε σχετικά με τη Δημόσια Διαβούλευση. Είχα προτείνει σαν ώρα συνάντησης 14:00.
> Ας επιβεβαιώσει την ώρα ο nkladakis.


To κακό είναι ότι η ώρα δεν είχε κανονιστεί. Είχαμε πει για νωρίς (10-11), ο ICE (αλλά και εγώ) είπαμε για νωρίς στις 11:00 για να τελειώσουμε και μια ώρα αρχίτερα, να μην μας πιάσει και η πολύ η ζέστη το μεσημέρι  :: 

A, και μην έρθει κόσμος απλά για βόλτα. Είναι σοβαρό το θέμα, και όσοι ερθουν να έχουν διαβάσει κιόλας πριν έρθουν  ::

----------


## socrates

Όποια ώρα και να πείτε εγώ θα έρθω... είναι σημαντικό το θέμα!

Για μένα στην αυριανή συνάντηση θα πρέπει να οριστούν τα 2-3 άτομα που θα ασχοληθούν αποκλειστικά με το θέμα. Αν υπάρχει ήδη υλικό πχ απαντήσεις στις ερωτήσεις και επισήμανση των σημείων που πρέπει να δωθεί η πρέπουσα σημασία θα είναι καλό να υπάρχει αύριο.

Ερώτημα βασικό είναι το τι ισχύει νομοθετικά στην Ευρώπη. Από μια ματιά που έχω ρίξει παρατήρησα ότι υπάρχουν αρκετές διαφορές ανα χώρα (αντίθετα με ότι πίστευα) και αυτό πρέπει να το προσέξουμε.

----------


## lambrosk

Και να μην σπάμε 1 θέμα σε δυο διαφορετικά ποστ... (για αποπλάνηση...)  ::

----------


## papashark

Τελικά "επικράτησε" το 14:00

----------


## ypolitis

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

βλέπω ότι κανονίσατε ημερομηνία για εσωτερική συνάντηση, τι θα κάνουμε με την πανελλαδική όμως ; 

Σας υπενθυμίζω ότι οι μακρινοί (εκτός Αθηνών) πρέπει να κάνουν τον προγραμματισμό τους για να έρθουν Αθήνα.

Μήπως θα ήταν χρήσιμο μετά τη συνάντηση σας να ορίσετε μια ημερομηνία Πανελλαδικής Συνάντησης για εκφράσουν και τα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα τις απόψεις των μελών τους, να συμμετάσχουν στις όποιες ενέργειες γίνουν, και τέλος να συμμετάσχουν στα όποια έξοδα παρουσιαστούν για δικηγόρους κλπ.

Θα εξυπηρετούσε να γίνει μια υλικοτεχνική μελέτη για τον πρότυπο εξοπλισμό του κόμβου δικτύου καθώς και πελάτη. Θα είναι ευκολότερη η τυποποίηση των κόμβων και θα συμμορφωθούμε σταδιακά όλοι με αυτές τις μελέτες, ως προς τα όρια εκπομπής και τον αποδεκτό εξοπλισμό σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## sotiris

ypolitis
στην συναντηση αυτη οριστικη και η πανελλαδικη προσκληση και θα ανακοινωθει πολυ συντομα απο το ΔΣ του συλλογου,ωστε και χρονο να εχετε για να κανονισετε τα διαφορα και για να ερθετε και με προτασεις προς συζητηση.

εχουν αρχισει και κινησεις για τον προτυπο εξοπλισμο,και αυτες θα ανακοινωθουν απο το ΔΣ ή απο μελη του συλλογου...χαιρομαι παντως που στο θεμα αυτο φαινετε να εχουμε κοινη γραμμη.

----------


## racer

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... ght=#94906

----------


## socrates

Προς ενημέρωση σας...

Μόλις πριν μίλησα μέσω τηλεφώνου με κάποια από τα άτομα που παρευρέθηκαν στην συνάντηση του awmn για την δημόσια διαβούλευση της ΕΕΤΤ. Το νέο είναι ότι ετοιμάζεται μια πρώτη συνάντηση (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα την Τετάρτη) με την ΕΕΤΤ, όπως είχε ειπωθεί άλλωστε ότι θα γινόταν στην τελευτάια μας συνάντηση. Ο χαρακτήρας της συνάντησης αυτής είναι αναγνωριστικός και δεν επιτρέπει την παρουσία πέρα των 2-3 ατόμων. Είναι λογικό να πάνε τα άτομα που οργάνωσαν την συνάντηση αυτή ένας εκ των οποίων είναι ο Papashark.

----------


## papashark

Η συνάντηση είναι αύριο το πρωί στις 9:30 στα γραφεία της ΕΕΤΤ


Δεν βλέπω όμως όρεξη από κανέναν να ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα. Ο μονος που ενδιαφέρθηκε ήταν ο kladakis που ζήτησε (κακώς για μένα) να είναι κάποιος από το ΔΣ του συλλόγου παρών.

Υπάρχει κανείς άλλος που ενδιαφέρετε να έρθει ?

----------


## dti

Ξέρεις πολύ καλά οτι είχα εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον να είμαι κι εγώ στην αυριανή συνάντηση. 
Κατόπιν επιθυμίας σου όμως δεν θα έλθω. Ωστόσο θα δώσω οτι στοιχεία διαθέτω στον nkladakis προκειμένου να εκπροσωπήσει εκείνος το Σύλλογο.

----------


## wiresounds

> Η συνάντηση είναι αύριο το πρωί στις 9:30 στα γραφεία της ΕΕΤΤ
> 
> 
> Δεν βλέπω όμως όρεξη από κανέναν να ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα. Ο μονος που ενδιαφέρθηκε ήταν ο kladakis που ζήτησε (κακώς για μένα) να είναι κάποιος από το ΔΣ του συλλόγου παρών.
> 
> Υπάρχει κανείς άλλος που ενδιαφέρετε να έρθει ?


Ενδιαφέρομαι αλλά έχω εξετάσεις, οπότε άκυρο για εμένα.

----------


## ice

Δυστηχως θα περασω την μερα μου στο αεροδρομιο αυριο συνεπως ουτε εγω μπορω .

----------


## papashark

> Ξέρεις πολύ καλά οτι είχα εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον να είμαι κι εγώ στην αυριανή συνάντηση. 
> Κατόπιν επιθυμίας σου όμως δεν θα έλθω. Ωστόσο θα δώσω οτι στοιχεία διαθέτω στον nkladakis προκειμένου να εκπροσωπήσει εκείνος το Σύλλογο.


Καταρχάς να ζητήσω συγγνώμη από τα μέλη του δικτύου για την κακή ενημέρωση, και να προσθέσω ότι το ban δεν ήταν αρκετή δικαιολογία για το ότι δεν ενημέρωσα.

Κρίμα που θα έρθει ο Κλαδάκης εκπροσωπόντας τον σύλλογο, έτσι όπως τίθετε, εγώ θα πάω εκεί χωρίς να εκπροσωπώ τον σύλλογο, και βέβαια δεν εκπροσωπώ ούτε και το δίκτυο καθότι ουδεμία έγκριση έχω πάρει από τα μέλη του δικτύου. Κοινώς εκεί δεν θα εκπροσωπώ κανέναν από ότι κατάλαβα....

Κρίμα που δεν υπήρχε και ανταπόκριση και ενδιαφέρον γενικότερα για το τι θα γίνει, ποιός θα πάει, ποιός θα ήθελε να πάει, κλπ.

Προσπαθώ να ερμηνεύσω την σιωπή των υπολοίπων μελών, και δεν γνωρίζω εάν αυτό είναι απλή αδιαφορία, διαφωνία στην κίνηση "να μιλήσουμε με την ΕΕΤΤ", διαφωνία στον χειρισμό, ή και ανάποδα εκδήλωση εμπιστοσύνης στο προσωπό μου ("αφού θα πάει ο papashark δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα"). Το σίγουρο είναι ότι αισθάνομε εξαιρετικά άβολα με την εξέλιξη της υπόθεσης, και δυστηχώς φέρω μέρος ευθήνης για την με επαρκή ενημέρωση του συνόλου για τα πορίσματα της συναντήσεως που έγινε στην έδρα πριν από 10 μέρες, αλλά και για το περιεχόμενο της αυριανής συζήτησης, το οποίο επιθυμώ να είναι βολιδοσκόπηση της ΕΕΤΤ για τα θέματα νομιμοιποίησης των κεραιοσυστημάτων μας. Αποτέλεσμα δεν περιμένω να βγει από την συνάντηση, παρά μονάχα ενδείξης για τις μέλλουσες κινήσεις που θα πρέπει να κάνουμε.

Και πάλι λυπάμαι για την εξέλιξη του θέματος και τον χειρισμό του.

----------


## john70

> εγώ θα πάω εκεί χωρίς να εκπροσωπώ τον σύλλογο, και βέβαια δεν εκπροσωπώ ούτε και το δίκτυο καθότι ουδεμία έγκριση έχω πάρει από τα μέλη του δικτύου. Κοινώς εκεί δεν θα εκπροσωπώ κανέναν από ότι κατάλαβα.....


Τουλάχιστον με το παραπάνω κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου κρεμάσει τα σπασμένα ή τα άσπαστα .Πολύκαλή κίνηση ουσίας να το ξεκαθαρίσεις για να μήν ξεκινάμε το γαιτανάκι πάλι . Απο την άλλη μεγάλό απων το ΔΣ που δεν ενημέρωσε έγκαιρα και έγκυρα τα μέλη συλλόγου. Μιας και το ΔΣ παραμένει "υπηρεσιακό" και δεν μπορεί να παραστεί και να δεσμεύσει με την παρουσιά του τον σύλλογοπαρα μόνο εάν τα μέλη του συλλόγου το συνυπογράψουν.

----------


## sotiris

Τι ηθελες να κανει το ΔΣ Γιαννη?
Την επομενη απο την σχετικη συναντηση στην εδρα,και δεδομενου του ελαχιστου χρονου για ολα οσα επρεπε να γινουν,ο Πανος (οπως ειχαν συμφωνησει ολοι στην συναντηση) κανονισε την ατυπη αυτη επαφη με την ΕΕΤΤ.Ολα ανακοινωθηκαν εδω.

Εσυ Πανο γιατι ζητας συγνωμη?
Γιατι λες οτι δεν υπηρχε ανταποκριση,αφου δεν ηθελες να υπαρχουν πολλα ατομα στην συναντηση με την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## wiresounds

Στο παραπάνω θέμα ο Πάνος έπραξε σωστά.

----------


## lambrosk

Πάμε παρακάτω λοιπόν...

Τελικά τι έγινε πήγατε και τι είπατε ;

----------


## MAuVE

> Γιατι λες οτι δεν υπηρχε ανταποκριση,.


Εγω παντος ένα τηλεφωνο το εκανα και προσεφερθην (η αληθεια να λεγεται) χαλαρα.

Δεν φαινεται να υπηρχε λογος αθροας προσελευσης.

----------


## sotiris

Νικο και εγω προσεφερθην.
Επειδη δεν υπηρχε λογος αθροας προσελευσης,εκανα την παραπανω ερωτηση.

----------


## dti

> Πάμε παρακάτω λοιπόν...
> 
> Τελικά τι έγινε πήγατε και τι είπατε ;


Ίσως δεν είναι σκόπιμο να ανακοινωθεί δημόσια τί ειπώθηκε στη σημερινή συνάντηση. Πιστεύω οτι και οι 2 που πήγαν, θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να μας τα πουν αναλυτικά την Κυριακή στη λέσχη.
Εκεί καλό θα είναι να παρευρεθούν κι όλοι όσοι ήθελαν, αλλά δεν μπόρεσαν για διάφορους λόγους, να πάνε στη σημερινή συνάντηση.
Από τη σύνθεση των απόψεων μπορεί να βγει κάτι καλό.

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Πάμε παρακάτω λοιπόν...
> 
> Τελικά τι έγινε πήγατε και τι είπατε ;
> 
> 
> Ίσως δεν είναι σκόπιμο να ανακοινωθεί δημόσια τί ειπώθηκε στη σημερινή συνάντηση. Πιστεύω οτι και οι 2 που πήγαν, θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να μας τα πουν αναλυτικά την Κυριακή στη λέσχη.
> Εκεί καλό θα είναι να παρευρεθούν κι όλοι όσοι ήθελαν, αλλά δεν μπόρεσαν για διάφορους λόγους, να πάνε στη σημερινή συνάντηση.
> Από τη σύνθεση των απόψεων μπορεί να βγει κάτι καλό.


οκ τα λέμε τότε....

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Πάμε παρακάτω λοιπόν...
> 
> Τελικά τι έγινε πήγατε και τι είπατε ;
> 
> 
> Ίσως δεν είναι σκόπιμο να ανακοινωθεί δημόσια τί ειπώθηκε στη σημερινή συνάντηση. Πιστεύω οτι και οι 2 που πήγαν, θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να μας τα πουν αναλυτικά την Κυριακή στη λέσχη.
> Εκεί καλό θα είναι να παρευρεθούν κι όλοι όσοι ήθελαν, αλλά δεν μπόρεσαν για διάφορους λόγους, να πάνε στη σημερινή συνάντηση.
> Από τη σύνθεση των απόψεων μπορεί να βγει κάτι καλό.


Τελικά καλύτερα να είχαμε πάει οι δύο μας, λιγότερο ρεζίλι θα είχαμε γίνει...  ::  Ο Κλαδάκης ήταν τελικά κακή επιλογή (όπως τουλάχιστον εγώ αντιλήφθηκα τα πράγματα).

Μπορούμε να σημειώσουμε ακόμα μία κακή παρουσία σε συνάντηση με τις αρχές.  ::  

Μια μέρα θα πρέπει να μάθουμε πως συμπεριφερόμαστε σε μία σοβαρή συνάντηση για να μην γινόμαστε ρεζίλι.  ::  


Το τι έγινε επί της ουσίας θα το γράψω αναλυτικά, δεν πήγε άσχημα, αλλά και όπως είπα, μην περιμένετε και χειροπιαστά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## nkladakis

Ρεζίλης είσαι εσύ. Άθλιε

----------


## papashark

> Ρεζίλης είσαι εσύ. Άθλιε


Ότι πεις. Τουλάχιστον γλύτωσα το "καρμί" και το "π__τσά"  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Ρεζίλης είσαι εσύ. Άθλιε


Δεν είδα χαμογελαστή φατσούλα.
Να θεωρήσω ότι το γράφεις στα σοβαρά ;

Και αυτά τα κρυπτογραφικά Πάνο (καρμί, π__τσά) τι είναι πάλι ; (χωρις χαμογελαστή φατσούλα και αυτά)

Αρχίζω να μην πολυκαταλαβαίνω τι γίνεται εδώ μέσα

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nkladakis
> 
> Ρεζίλης είσαι εσύ. Άθλιε
> 
> 
> Δεν είδα χαμογελαστή φατσούλα.
> Να θεωρήσω ότι το γράφεις στα σοβαρά ;
> 
> Και αυτά τα κρυπτογραφικά Πάνο (καρμί, π__τσά) τι είναι πάλι ; (χωρις χαμογελαστή φατσούλα και αυτά)
> ...


Σοβαρά τα γράφει. Όπως σοβαρά έγραψα και εγώ ότι γίναμε ρεζίλι με το να επιμένουμε στην συζήτηση για κάτι που μας είπαν 15 φορές ότι δεν γίνετε και εμείς να λέμε "δεν με ενδιαφέρει εγώ είμαι μη κερδοσκοπικός σύλλογος" ή να τους δείνουμε επιχείρημα (?) "όταν πέσουν οι dsl στα 30€ τότε το awmn θα κάνει τα λινκ του με vpn μέσα από τις dsl" λες και αύριο το πρωί θα κλείσουμε. 
Δυστηχώς η επιμονή του Νίκου για να εξαιρεθούμε από την αδειοδότηση κεραιοσυστημάτων ήταν τόσο πολύ μεγάλη, που εκτός ότι γίναμε ρεζίλι γιατί δείξαμε ότι δεν ξέρουμε πρώτα από όλα πως να συζητάμε, δεν καταφέραμε να συζητήσουμε καμία άλλη εναλακτική πρόταση από αυτές που είχαμε συζητήσει στην συγκέντρωση στην έδρα.

για το "καρμί" κάνε ένα search και θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## nkladakis

Η συνάντηση στο Σύλλογο πήγε μια χαρά έγινε ενημέρωση για την επαφή με την ΕΕΤΤ και συζήτηση.
Σας παραθέτω τις απάντησις που θα στείλουμε στην ΕΕΤΤ και στις υπόλοιπες ασύρματες κοινότητες.


Συγκεντρωτικός κατάλογος ερωτήσεων

Ε1. Θεωρείτε ότι οι τεχνολογίες WiFi και LMDS είναι ανταγωνιστικές ή συμπληρωματικές;
Τεκμηριώστε την άποψή σας.

Α1. Δεν μας αφορά το ερώτημα.

Ε2. με δομένων των περιορισμών της τεχνολογίας των WiFi (προβλήματα παρεμβολών κλπ), θεωρείτε ότι η παρεχόμενη ποιότητα είναι ικανοποιητική για την παροχή υπηρεσιών στο κοινό; Ποιος μπορεί να είναι ο εγγυημένος ρυθμός μετάδοσης;

Α2. Δεν υπάρχει εγγυημένη ποιότητα στο Wi-Fi. Δεν συμφέρει για last mile κλπ.η εμπορική χρήση στα αστικά κέντρα.

Ε3. Συμφωνείτε με την απελευθέρωση της ζώνης των 2.4 GHz για την παροχή υπηρεσιών ΣΑΠ; Ποια κατά την γνώμη σας είναι τα αναμενόμενα οφέλη για την ελληνική αγορά από αυτή την ενδεχόμενη απελευθέρωση;

Α3. Σε "καθαρές" μη αστικές περιοχές και αποκομμένες από ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες , να υπάρξει ΣΑΠ. Θα προκύψει αύξηση της ευρυζωνικής κουλτούρας σε όλη την Ελλάδα.


Ε4. Αν κρίνετε ότι η ζώνη των 2.4 GHz πρέπει να ανοίξει και για την παροχή υπηρεσιών ΣΑΠ στο κοινό, θεωρείτε ότι πρέπει να απελευθερωθεί για όλη την Ελλάδα, για όλη την Ελλάδα εκτός Αττικής και Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας ή για κάποιο άλλο σύνολο περιοχών;

Α4. Μόνο σε μη ανεπτυγμένες, μη αστικές περιοχές.

Ε5. Επιθυμείτε να παρέχετε δημόσιες τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες α) στη ζώνη 2.4GHz β)
στη ζώνη 5GHz;

Α5. Δεν παρέχουμε δημόσιες τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες σε καμία μπάντα και δεν επιθυμούμε.


Ε6. Σε περίπτωση καταφατικής απάντησης στη προηγούμενη ερώτηση, τι είδους υπηρεσίες θα θέλατε κυρίως να παρέχετε (πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο/υπηρεσίες φωνής/δεδομένων/άλλες) και ποια πιστεύετε ότι θα είναι ανταπόκριση της αγοράς στην παροχή αυτών των υπηρεσιών;

Α6. Δεν μας αφορά.

Ε7. Επιθυμείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε για ιδία χρήση δίκτυα α) στη ζώνη 2.4GHz β) στη ζώνη
5GHz;

Α7. Ναι επιθυμούμε

Ε8. Σε περίπτωση καταφατικής απάντησης στη προηγούμενη ερώτηση για ποιο σκοπό θα χρησιμοποιηθεί κυρίως το δίκτυο:
α Πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο
β δημιουργία εταιρικού δικτύου
γ Άλλοι λόγοι

Α8. γ) άλλοι Λόγοι: Απόκτηση γνώσεων, πειραματισμός σε νέες τεχνολογίες, επικοινωνία, κλπ.

Ε9. Ε10. Θεωρείτε ότι το γεγονός ότι η ζώνη είναι ελεύθερης χρήσης (που σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση για τη προστασία από παρεμβολές) μπορεί να αποτελέσει ανασταλτικό παράγοντα στην ανάπτυξη των δικτύων αυτών;

Α9. Για ανάπτυξη δικτύων ΙΔΙΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ, που δεν απαιτείται QoS, δεν είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας.

Ε10. Πιστεύετε ότι παρά την εξαιρετικά μικρή εμβέλεια των δικτύων αυτών μπορούν να αποτελέσουν αξιόπιστο και βιώσιμο τρόπο κάλυψης τηλεπικοινωνιακών αναγκών;

Α10. Όχι δεν μπορούν να αποτελέσουν αξιόπιστο και βιώσιμο τρόπο κάλυψης τηλεπικοινωνιακών αναγκών και ανεξάρτητα από την εμβέλεια.

Ε11. Πιστεύετε ότι η ελεύθερη χρήση των ζωνών του WLAN με τους όρους και τις προϋποθέσεις που αναφέρονται ανωτέρω, θα οδηγήσει σε συνωστισμό χρηστών με αποτέλεσμα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα να μην είναι δυνατή η χρήση των ζωνών αυτών
χωρίς παρεμβολές;

Α11. Θέσπιση κινήτρων για κατευθυντικές ζεύξεις. Θέσπιση αντικινήτρων μή κατευθυντικών ζεύξεων.

Ε12. Θεωρείτε ότι η ανάπτυξη δικτύων για παροχή υπηρεσιών προς το κοινό θα δημιουργήσει εντονότερο πρόβλημα συνωστισμού χρηστών στις ζώνες του WLAN; Πιστεύετε ότι το ίδιο πρόβλημα δε θα υπάρξει με την ίδια χρήση;

Α12. Η ανάπτυξη δικτύων με κατευθυντικές ζεύξεις θα  αποτρέψει τις παρεμβολές και το συνωστισμό.

Ε13. Πιστεύετε ότι θα μπορούσε να διασφαλιστεί η ποιότητα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών στο χρήστη από τις παρεμβολές και με ποιο τρόπο;

Α13. Όχι δεν μπορεί να διασφαλιστεί.

Ε14. Με ποιο τρόπο πιστεύετε ότι θα πρέπει να ενημερώνεται ο χρήστης για την ποιότητα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και το γεγονός ότι η παροχή των υπηρεσιών βασίζεται στην χρήση φάσματος ελεύθερης χρήσης;

Α14. Παρότι θεωρούμε οτι δημόσιες υπηρεσίες δεν μπορούν να παρέχονται αξιόπιστα  υπηρεσίες προς τρίτους, δεν μπορούμε να εκφέρουμε άποψη γιατί δεν παρέχουμε τέτοιου είδους υπηρεσίες.

Ε15. Έχετε να προσθέσετε κάτι άλλο που θεωρείτε σημαντικό και δεν έχει αναφερθεί παραπάνω; 

Α15. Με δεδομένο οτι υπάρχουν πολλά ασαφή θέματα, επιθυμούμε την συνεχή επαφή με την ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## ypolitis

_Κάπως καθυστερημένα, το γνωρίζω, αλλά αυτή είναι η πρόταση μας έπειτα από συζήτηση που προηγήθηκε στο δίκτυο μας._

Παρακάτω διατυπώνονται οι απόψεις όπως προέκυψαν από την συνάντηση του περασμένου Σαββάτου:

*1.* Να γίνει μια υλικοτεχνική μελέτη από Τεχνικό RF με δυνατότητα υπογραφής μελέτης (δεν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να την κάνουμε εμείς, θα συμμετάσχουμε όμως οικονομικά)

*1α.* Δυνατότητα προσδιορισμού μέσα από την μελέτη, συσκευών εναρμονισμένων με το ETSI.

Συγκεκριμένα καθορισμός πομπών (AP & καρτών), κεραιών, τύπων καλωδίων και δημιουργία εναλλακτικών σεναρίων για την πιστοποίηση εξοπλισμού (πέρα από τις συσκευές Cisco).

*2.* Συμμετοχή δικηγόρου, κατά τη διάρκεια των συζητήσεων, όσο και στην τελική φάση, για να υποστηρίξει την πρόταση και να διατυπώσει την θέση μας (θα συμμετάσχουμε οικονομικά)

*3.* Δυνατότητα να δρουν τα κατα τόπους Ασύρματα Δίκτυα επικουρικά ως προς το έργο της ΕΕΤΤ, με δυνατότητα συντονισμού και συνεργασίας των τοπικών δικτύων. Ενημέρωση της ΕΕΤΤ για όποιες παρεμβολές παρατηρούνται από μη συνεργαζόμενα δίκτυα και ενημέρωση αυτής για μετρήσεις αυτών των δικτύων και συμμόρφωση τους.
*
4.* Δυνατότητα εκπομπής μελλοντικά στα 3.0 & 5.0 GHz με την ανάλογη ενημέρωση της ΕΕΤΤ.

*5.* Δυνατότητα γενικής αδειοδότησης των μελών των ασύρματων δικτύων, με αναλυτική ενημέρωση του κάθε μέλους (τοποθεσία, εξοπλισμός, δίκτυο) από την ρυθμιστική αρχή του κάθε δικτύου προς την ΕΕΤΤ (με αίτηση).

Ευχαριστούμε για το χώρο και το χρόνο να εκφράσουμε την άποψη μας.

----------


## sotiris

Προς καποιον απο το ΔΣ

Τι εγινε με το κειμενο αυτο?
Σταλθηκε,θα αποσταλει,απαντησε καποια αλλη ασυρματη κοινοτητα?

----------


## nkladakis

Χρειαζεται να αποσταλει κανονικη επιστολη με σφραγιδες, προτοκολλα κλπ. εχω ζητησει βοηθεια απο τα υπολοιπα μελη του ΔΣ.

----------


## trendy

Αύριο θα τη στείλουμε και από το Ηράκλειο.

----------


## papashark

> Χρειαζεται να αποσταλει κανονικη επιστολη με σφραγιδες, προτοκολλα κλπ. εχω ζητησει βοηθεια απο τα υπολοιπα μελη του ΔΣ.


Μπορείτε και με απλό email. Τσέκαρε το pdf και θα δεις ότι αυτός είναι ο πρωτινόμενος τρόπος

----------


## nkladakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nkladakis
> 
> Χρειαζεται να αποσταλει κανονικη επιστολη με σφραγιδες, προτοκολλα κλπ. εχω ζητησει βοηθεια απο τα υπολοιπα μελη του ΔΣ.
> 
> 
> Μπορείτε και με απλό email. Τσέκαρε το pdf και θα δεις ότι αυτός είναι ο πρωτινόμενος τρόπος


το pdf λεει:



> Οι απαντήσεις πρέπει να υποβληθούν επωνύμως, στην Ελληνική γλώσσα, σε έντυπη και ηλεκτρονική μορφή [email protected]


οπως και να ειναι θα το στειλω με email

----------


## nkladakis

παρεδωσα και την επιστολη στο πρωτοκολλο σημερα το πρωι
αριθ.πρωτ.26181
30/9/04

----------


## sotiris

τωρα τι πρεπει να περιμενουμε?
τις ανακοινωσεις τις ΕΕΤΤ?

----------


## papashark

> τωρα τι πρεπει να περιμενουμε?
> τις ανακοινωσεις τις ΕΕΤΤ?


Tην νεκροψία.....  :: 


Λογικά σε λίγο καιρό θα πρέπει να δημοσιεύσουν τις απαντήσεις που έστειλε ο κόσμος, είτε αυτούσιες, είτε σε μορφή περίληψης...

----------


## sotiris

μετα την πληρη αποτυχια σχετικα με το θεμα ...προτεινω οπως ειχα πει και παλιοτερα,να κινηθουμε ανεξαρτητα...μπορει να μην εχουμε το "ονομα",αλλα εχουμε τις γνωριμιες για να μπορεσουμε να πετυχουμε κατι ή στο φιναλε να ανοιξει ενας διαυλος επικοινωνιας με την ΕΕΤΤ,μηπως και καταφερουμε κατι.

δεν υπαρχει κανεις λογος να περιμενουμε το "ονομα" να κανει κατι για το δικτυο...το μονο που μαλλον αποκτα καποια "αξια" (και εδω μπαινει αλλο ενα κομματι στο παζλ) απο την καλοκαιρινη συναντηση ....ηταν η προθεση/προταση/θεληση ο συλλογος να αναλαβει την εκδοση των καταλληλων πιστοποιητικων/εγγραφων με σκοπο να περνει και απο εκει λεφτα.

----------


## john70

> μετα την πληρη αποτυχια σχετικα με το θεμα ...προτεινω οπως ειχα πει και παλιοτερα,να κινηθουμε ανεξαρτητα...μπορει να μην εχουμε το "ονομα",αλλα εχουμε τις γνωριμιες για να μπορεσουμε να πετυχουμε κατι ή στο φιναλε να ανοιξει ενας διαυλος επικοινωνιας με την ΕΕΤΤ,μηπως και καταφερουμε κατι.
> 
> δεν υπαρχει κανεις λογος να περιμενουμε το "ονομα" να κανει κατι για το δικτυο...το μονο που μαλλον αποκτα καποια "αξια" (και εδω μπαινει αλλο ενα κομματι στο παζλ) απο την καλοκαιρινη συναντηση ....ηταν η προθεση/προταση/θεληση ο συλλογος να αναλαβει την εκδοση των καταλληλων πιστοποιητικων/εγγραφων με σκοπο να περνει και απο εκει λεφτα.


Φίλε Σωτήρη ,

Μάλλον άκαιρη η αναφορά σου στο θέμα τώρα , καλό θα είναι να περιμένουμε μετα την ΓΣ για να υπάρχει και το ΔΣ να μπορεί να κάνει κάτι σχετικό και να μήν έχουμε πάλι λόγια και μόνο λόγια .... 
Εκτός εάν πας για το ΔΣ , και θές να δείς και τους άλλους να πάρουν θέση .... οποτε υπομονή ώς την ΓΣ  ::

----------


## papashark

> .... οποτε υπομονή ώς την ΓΣ


Eλπίζω μετά τις εκλογές να μην λέμε για το θέμα αυτό "υπομονή εώς την επόμενη ΓΣ...  ::   :: 

Όχι τουλάχιστον όπως λέγαμε τώρα, καθότι για το παρών ΔΣ η ΕΕΤΤ ήταν στο bottom των προτεραιοτήτων.  ::

----------


## john70

> Eλπίζω μετά τις εκλογές να μην λέμε για το θέμα αυτό "υπομονή εώς την επόμενη ΓΣ...


Αυτό άσε το στον Ngia .........

 ::

----------


## nvak

Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τι θέλουμε απο τιν ΕΕΤΤ ?

Να επιτρέψει τις ιδιοκατακευές μας ?
Να τα βάλει με τους γειτόνους και τους διαχειριστές ?
Να μας επιτρέπει να εκπέμπουμε μόνο με άδεια και μετά απο αυτοψία ?
Να μας χρηματοδοτήσει ?
Να μας κάνει αφεντικά της μπάντας ?

Την παροιμία με τήν κατσίκα και την γκλίτσα του τσοπάνη την γνωρίζετε ?  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τι θέλουμε απο τιν ΕΕΤΤ ?
> 
> Να μας κάνει αφεντικά της μπάντας ?


Το να παραχωρήσει ένα κομμάτι της μπάντας των 5GHz για αποκλειστική χρήση σε κοινωτικά ερασιτεχνικά δίκτυα, οργανωμένα σε σωματειακή νομική βάση, πως σου ακούγεται ;

----------


## papashark

Αδύνατο και αντισυνταγματικό.

----------


## nkladakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τι θέλουμε απο τιν ΕΕΤΤ ?
> 
> Να μας κάνει αφεντικά της μπάντας ?
> 
> 
> Το να παραχωρήσει ένα κομμάτι της μπάντας των 5GHz για αποκλειστική χρήση σε κοινωτικά ερασιτεχνικά δίκτυα, οργανωμένα σε σωματειακή νομική βάση, πως σου ακούγεται ;


Μου ακούγετε τέλειο και εφικτό. "Μερικά κανάλια για το AWMN" Το έχω συζητήσει με διάφορα μέλη που επίσης το θεωρούν εφικτό. Αυτό για να γίνει προϋποθέτει ισχυρό σύλλογο.

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> ...


Μπορουμε να δουμε καποια δεδομενα με τα οποια να καταλαβουμε πως αυτο ειναι εφικτο?
ποια ειναι δηλαδη η λογικη με την οποια μπορουμε να εχουμε αποκλειστικη χρηση σε ενα κομματι της μπαντας?

----------


## BaCkOs

> Μου ακούγετε τέλειο και εφικτό. "Μερικά κανάλια για το AWMN" Το έχω συζητήσει με διάφορα μέλη που επίσης το θεωρούν εφικτό. Αυτό για να γίνει προϋποθέτει ισχυρό σύλλογο.


μάλιστα δηλ να δώσει στο awmn (pwn,swn,xwn,κλπ κλπ) free άδεια την οποια κάποιοι άλλοι θα την πληρώνουν?? (αλλα όχι εμείς)
η βαθιά νυχτωμένοι είστε η μεγάλο μέσον έχετε
(ξάδερφο τον πρωθυπουργό,κουμπάρο τον υπουργό ,"μπατσανακι" τον πρόεδρο τις εεττ κλπ κλπ )

----------


## nkladakis

> ... free άδεια την οποια κάποιοι άλλοι θα την πληρώνουν?? (αλλα όχι εμείς)


είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό να ζητάνε λεφτά από μια εταιρεία που βγάζει λεφτά απο τις συχνότητές. Απο ενα σωματείο μη κερδοσκοπικό με συμπαθητικά μέλη, που κανουν το hobby τους και ψηφίζουν. Τι να ζητήσουν?

----------


## paravoid

Στα 5GHz, αποκλείεται.
Η ΕΕΤΤ θα αναγκαστεί να ακολουθήσει τις κοινοτικές οδηγίες που θα λένε για ISM μπάντα.

Θεωρητικά θα μπορούσαν να μας δεσμέυσουν σε κάποια άλλη μπάντα, 3-3.5-4GHz.
Πρακτικά, άλλοι πληρώνουν δισεκατομμύρια για να δεσμεύσουν μπάντα, δεν νομίζω να τα δώσουν σε ένα σύλλογο με 100 άτομα (ή ακόμα και 1000 αν υποθέσουμε ότι αρχίζουμε να γράφουμε και παππούδες/γιαγιάδες, θείες/θείους κτλ.).

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παιδιά να σας θυμίσω την υπογραφή του Hobbit που λέει οτι χρειάζεται σύστημα προσγείωσης. Αυτό που συζητάτε είναι παράνομο και αντιδημοκρατικό, δεν είμαστε μούρες ούτε υπερέχουμε σε κάτι από οποιονδείποτε έλληνα πολίτη. Σκεφτείτε οτι εμείς κάνουμε το hobby μας αλλά άλλοι βγάζουν το ψωμί τους από αυτή την δουλειά.

----------


## vegos

> είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό να ζητάνε λεφτά από μια εταιρεία που βγάζει λεφτά απο τις συχνότητές. Απο ενα σωματείο μη κερδοσκοπικό με συμπαθητικά μέλη, που κανουν το hobby τους και ψηφίζουν. Τι να ζητήσουν?


ΧΕΧΕ, αυτό το "συμπαθητικά μέλη" πολύ μου άρεσε!!! 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

Υπάρχει το προηγούμενο της ΕΛΠΑ με τα CB.

Πρακτικά αυτό γίνεται με το να μεταβιβάσει η Αρχή την αρμοδιότητα τήρησης αρχείου κόμβων στα τοπικά σωματεία, αντί να επιβαρυνθεί ο κρατικός προυπολογισμός για την δουλειά αυτή, ή να μείνουν τα πάντα στο σημερινό μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε.

Το ίδιο είχε γίνει και με την παραχώρηση συχνοτήτων VHF στα ταξί.

Τους είπαν : Στον κάθε ταξιτζή να δώσουμε και από μία συχνότητα, ξεχάστε το. 
Ελάτε σαν *ένα* επαγγελματικό Σωματείο να σας δώσουμε. 
Οι ταξιτζίδες βέβαια την εποχή εκείνη ήταν διαιρημένοι σε πολλά σωματεία και γι' αυτό και δεν τους έδιναν.

Οι αμερικάνοι λένε think big.

Εμείς στην ηγεσία του σωματείου έχουμε κάτι κακομοιραίους που επειδή έπιασαν cone τον τελευταίο κλητήρα του υπουργείου ή της υπηρεσίας, νομίζουν ότι εκεί τελειώνουν τα όριά μας.

Εγώ απήντησα εν πρώτοις στον nvak και τώρα στον Σωτήρη.

Οι κακομοιραίοι είναι ελεύθεροι να σχολιάσουν, αλλά συζήτηση μην περιμένουν.
Αυτοί που μπορούν να think big ξέρουν ότι η συζήτηση με τους κακομοιραίους είναι απλά χάσιμο χρόνο.

----------


## john70

Μικρό σχόλιο και περιεκτικό ...

Ξεκαβαλήστε .....  ::   ::  


Νίκο , πολυ ώραια τα λές ... θα ήθελα να σε δώ στο ΔΣ . Ηνιοχος σε άρχαιο άρμα με τον Κλαδάκη άλογο  ::

----------


## blizardbill

> Το να παραχωρήσει ένα κομμάτι της μπάντας των 5GHz για αποκλειστική χρήση σε κοινωτικά ερασιτεχνικά δίκτυα, οργανωμένα σε σωματειακή νομική βάση, πως σου ακούγεται ;


Μεγάλη μαγκιά φαίνεται αυτό παιδιά(από πρώτη ματιά).
Θα είναι μια βοήθεια από το κράτος σε οργανωμένες και δυναμικές προσπάθειες καθαρά σε ερασιτεχνική βάση.
Στον τομέα της τεχνολογίας δεν έχουμε και πολλά τέτοια πράγματα, και νομίζω τα χρειαζόμαστε γενικά.

Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είμαστε έτοιμοι για κάτι τέτοιο, και αν θα είμαστε κάποτε...

----------


## nkladakis

Νίκο 100% μαζί σου, πρόσεχε όμως τον Πανo, γιατί όταν τους έλεγα, στην ΕΕΤΤ οτι πρέπει να μας αντιμετωπίζουν σαν ενα δίκτυο, και οχι σαν point to point links όπως ακριβώς αντιμετωπίζουν τις εταιριες. Δεν ταιριάζει αυτό το κουστούμι σε εμάς. Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί μαζί του είναι ρεζίλης

Ο Πάνος έγραψε:



> 5) ΕΕΤΤ, σχέσεις, πολιτική, ομαδική υποβολή προσωπικών δηλώσεων *(και ουχί δηλώσεων του συλλόγου).*


Το είπε τότε, το λέει και τώρα.

----------


## BaCkOs

> Υπάρχει το προηγούμενο της ΕΛΠΑ με τα CB.
> .....
> Το ίδιο είχε γίνει και με την παραχώρηση συχνοτήτων VHF στα ταξί.


συγκρίνεις cb - vhf με τους 5 ghz ??
μήπως να το συγκρίνουμε και με τα mmds (2.5 dis η άδεια ) γιατί αφού θα πάρεις free κάπου γιατί να μην πάρεις και εκεί ??? 
μην μπερδεύουμε το συμβολικό ποσο που δίνετε για τα cb και vhf με τα ΛΕΦΤΆ που δίνουν για τις άλλες συχνότητες εμπορικής χρήσης (και για τους λεφτάδες προσωπικής χρήσης ) 

(βεβαια στην Ελλάδα είμαστε και όλα είναι πιθανά )

----------


## nvak

> Πρακτικά αυτό γίνεται με το να μεταβιβάσει η Αρχή την αρμοδιότητα τήρησης αρχείου κόμβων στα τοπικά σωματεία, αντί να επιβαρυνθεί ο κρατικός προυπολογισμός για την δουλειά αυτή, ή να μείνουν τα πάντα στο σημερινό μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε.


Εμένα μου ακούγεται πραγματοποιήσημο και εφικτό. Ταιριάζει δε απόλυτα με την νοοτροπία του Δημοσίου  ::  
Φυσικά προυποθέτει σοβαρότητα. 

Νίκο βάλε υποψηφιότητα για το ΔΣ. Μήν φοβάσαι, δεν θα σε βάλουμε να αλλάξεις το τζάμι  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Η σκηνή :

Στον τελευταίο όροφο υπουργείου, λίγο πιό μέσα από την Λεωφ. Μεσογείων, στο ύψος του Χολαργού.
Γραφείο διευθυντικού στελέχους (ΔΣ = Διευθυντικό Στέλεχος) 

ΔΣ μονολογεί :

_Ολα τα 'χαμε, έχουμε τώρα και το άνοιγμα των 5 γίγα
Από την μία ή εναρμόνιση, από την άλλη τούτοι εδώ (δείχνει ένα μεγάλο κτίριο απέναντι) που φωνάζουν ότι αν τ' ανοίξουμε θ' ρθουν οι Τούρκοι στη Λάρισα, τι στο διάολο να κάνουμε

Και στο τέλος ότι και να γίνει, εμείς θα το φάμε τ' αγγούρι, ως συνήθως.
'Η που δεν θα προλαβαίνουμε να στέλνουμε έγγραφα στην 13η, ή θα φορτωθούμε άλλη μία μπάντα-μπουρδέλο. 
Δεν μας φτάναν τα FM κι η τηλεόραση, που γίνεται το έλα να δείς, θα έχουμε τώρα και τον κάθε πιτσιρικά που θέλει να το παίξει Marconi 

Πήρε και σύνταξη ο (λέει ένα όνομα) που ξέρει τι είχε γίνει με τους 27._

Ντριν, Ντριν, χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο

_Ελα Μαρία, 

Ναί, δώστον.

Τι γίνεται ρε (λέει ένα όνομα), που βρίσκεσαι τώρα ; 
Οσο ήσουνα στην ΕΡΤ, μαθαίναμε και τίποτα για σένα.
Τώρα τελευταία σε χάσαμε.
Και σε ήθελα.

Μαζευτήκαμε ξέρεις τις προάλλες στον (λέει ένα όνομα), να τον συλλυπηθούμε που πέθανε ο πατέρας του, ήταν αρκετός κόσμος εκεί, και είπαμε να οργανώσουμε μία συνάντηση παλαιών συμφοιτητών.

Σ' αυτή που κάναμε το 88-89 στην Αγία Παρασκευή ήσουν ;

Ε, κάτι παρόμοιο αλλά πιό οργανωμένο αυτή τη φορά γιά να μαζευτούν περισσότεροι.

Δώσε τηλέφωνο και e-mail για να σε βάλω στη λίστα.

Κατά τ' άλλα τι κάνεις ; Πως και μας θυμήθηκες.

Ναί, ε. Τι Σωματείο είναι τούτο δεν το έχω ακούσει. Αμδα, το είπες.

Ξέρεις με τους 5 γίγα ή κατάσταση είναι πολύ μπερδεμένη, αλλά αυτό που λες ίσως και να μας εξυπηρετεί. 

Και, φαίνεται ότι την ανοίγουμε, και μπορεί να καλμάρει τους απέναντι. 

Θα μπορέσετε όμως να την κρατήσετε καθαρή μόνοι σας, ή θα πρέπει να τρέχουμε μετά εμείς ;

Θα το συζητήσω με την αρμόδια Διεύθυνση που μου 'ρχονται την επόμενη βδομάδα, γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι κάποια τέτοια ρύθμιση έχει ζητήσει και η (αναφέρει μία χώρα της ΕΕ)._ 

Εκείνη τη στιγμή ακούγεται ένα ΜΠΡΑΦ, ανοίγει η πόρτα και μπαίνουν τρείς ευτραφείς.

ΔΣ _Οι κύριοι ;

- Μάνεσης, λέει ο πρώτος
- Βενιζέλος, ο δεύτερος
- Παπασάρκ, συμπληρώνει ο τρίτος_

Ο ΔΣ σηκώνεται λέει περάστε κύριοι, κύριε υπουργέ καθίστε εδώ, να προσφέρουμε κάτι, τι σας φέρνει από το υπουργείο μας ;

_- Ηρθαμε να σας πούμε ότι αυτό που συζητάτε τώρα στο τηλέφωνο, δεν μπορεί να περάσει, λέει ο Μάνεσης.
- Θα το κόψει σίγουρα το πέμπτο του Επικρατείας, συμπληρώνει ο Βενιζέλος.
- Ξέρετε από την εποχή του Δέγλερη, κάτι τέτοια δεν περνάνε με τίποτα, καταλήγει ο Παπασάρκ_

Ο ΔΣ ξαναπέρνει το τηλέφωνο και λέει:
_ Νικόλα, ξέχνα το.
Να μπλέξουμε με το πέμπτο και να πηγαινοέρχονται τα νομοσχέδια στο Επικρατείας, όπως οι χρήσεις γής του ΠΕΧΩΔΕ, αποκλείεται. 
Κοίτα να 'ρθεις στην συνάντηση να τα πούμε από κοντά.
Σ' αφήνω τώρα γιατί έχω σύσκεψη με τους κυρίους συνταγματολόγους._

----------


## nvak

Κατάλαβα  ::  
Την προυπόθεση σοβαρότητας την βλέπεις χλωμή  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> ...


To τι λένε τα μέλη με το τι λέει και αποφασίζει η ΕΕΤΤ δεν έχει καμία σχέση.

Εάν άκουγες έστω και λίγο στην συνάντηση με την ΕΕΤΤ αντί να τους φωνάζεις και να χτυπάς το χέρι στο τραπέζι τους, θα το καταλάβαινες και εσύ....




> μάλιστα δηλ να δώσει στο awmn (pwn,swn,xwn,κλπ κλπ) free άδεια την οποια κάποιοι άλλοι θα την πληρώνουν?? (αλλα όχι εμείς) 
> η βαθιά νυχτωμένοι είστε η μεγάλο μέσον έχετε 
> (ξάδερφο τον πρωθυπουργό,κουμπάρο τον υπουργό ,"μπατσανακι" τον πρόεδρο τις εεττ κλπ κλπ )


σωστόοοςςςςς  ::  




> Υπάρχει το προηγούμενο της ΕΛΠΑ με τα CB.


Αυτά πέθαναν, τότε ο εκάστοτε υπουργός πριμοδωτούσε όποιον γουστάριζε. Είτε ήταν η ΕΛΠΑ, είτε ο πΟΤΕς, είτε η ΔΕΗ, κλπ.

Τώρα υπάρχει η ίση μεταχείρηση όλων. Έτσι έγινε και με το hostmaster.

Εάν γίνει αυτό που λες, τότε αυτομάτως θα έχει το δικαίωμα να το κάνουν και τα πανεπιστήμεια, και οι Δήμοι, διάφοροι άλλοι οργανισμοί, εταιρείες, κλπ.




> Το ίδιο είχε γίνει και με την παραχώρηση συχνοτήτων VHF στα ταξί. 
> 
> Τους είπαν : Στον κάθε ταξιτζή να δώσουμε και από μία συχνότητα, ξεχάστε το. 
> Ελάτε σαν ένα επαγγελματικό Σωματείο να σας δώσουμε. 
> Οι ταξιτζίδες βέβαια την εποχή εκείνη ήταν διαιρημένοι σε πολλά σωματεία και γι' αυτό και δεν τους έδιναν.


Κανονισμός για τα ειδικά ραδιοδίκτυα.

Άμα θέλουμε πέρνουμε και εμείς άδεια για ειδικό ραδιοδίκτυο, απλά θα πληρώσουμε χρήση της συχνότητας, τσάμπα δεν πήραν ποτέ.




> Νίκο 100% μαζί σου, πρόσεχε όμως τον Πανo, γιατί όταν τους έλεγα, στην ΕΕΤΤ οτι πρέπει να μας αντιμετωπίζουν σαν ενα δίκτυο, και οχι σαν point to point links όπως ακριβώς αντιμετωπίζουν τις εταιριες. Δεν ταιριάζει αυτό το κουστούμι σε εμάς. Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί μαζί του είναι ρεζίλης
> 
> Ο Πάνος έγραψε:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) ΕΕΤΤ, σχέσεις, πολιτική, ομαδική υποβολή προσωπικών δηλώσεων *(και ουχί δηλώσεων του συλλόγου).*
> 
> ...


Ρεζίλης είναι αυτός που πάει στην προϊσταμένη αρχή του, τους βάζεις τις φωνές, απαιτεί, χτυπά το χέρι στο τραπέζι, δεν διαπραγματεύτε αλλά επιμένει στην θέση του (παρόλο που είναι αδιάβαστος), και στο τέλος τους υπόσχετε ότι σε λίγο καιρό το δίκτυο θα κλείσει...

Μετά βάζει και κερασάκι στην τούρτα και τους λέει ότι λαδώνει και κάποιον στον ΟΤΕ για να κάνει την δουλειά του, και αφού λαδώνει έχει και δικαιώματα !!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Θα ήθελα να δω ποιό ΔΣ θα δεχτεί να υποβάλει 500 δηλώσεις για λινκ στο όνομα του συλλόγου. Θα έχει πολύ γέλιο, θα παίζουμε όλοι τσίτα, και άμα γίνει στραβή θα κινηγήσουν το ΔΣ.....

Άλλο να πάει το ΔΣ και να καταθέση τις δηλώσεις των μελών του, και άλλο να τις καταθέσει το ίδιο ως δηλώσεις του σωματείου.

Μετά μπορεί βέβαια να χτυπάει το ΔΣ και το χέρι στην έδρα του δικαστηρίου, φωνάζοντας "είμαστε μη κερδοσκοπικό δίκτυο, οπότε μπορούμε να κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε"  ::  




> ΔΣ Οι κύριοι ; 
> 
> - Μάνεσης, λέει ο πρώτος 
> - Βενιζέλος, ο δεύτερος 
> - Παπασάρκ, συμπληρώνει ο τρίτος


Νίκο μου μια που σε πείρανε τηλέφωνο και σου είπανε ότι είναι καλή ιδέα, να την συζητήσεις και με τον Ιfaisto που μίλαγε με την ΕΕΤΤ (χωρίς ποτέ βέβαια να μας πει τι έλεγε), και να πάτε. 

Άμα πιστεύεις ότι θα περάσει από την ΕΕΤΤ, εγώ θα χτυπίσω την πόρτα του αφεντικού του κτιρίου απέναντι (εάν δεν τον έχουν φάει μέχρι τότε), να το σπρώξω και εγώ.

Εγώ όμως το πιστεύω ότι δεν θα περάσει, εκτός εάν η ΕΕΤΤ είναι αποφασισμένη να το κάνει μπαλάκι με το ΣτΕ αλλά μέχρι να το τελειώσει να κάνει την δουλειά της.


Πάντως εγώ θα πω κάτι που το λέω συχνά, ωραίο είναι το thing big, αλλά εδώ περπατάμε ξυπόλυτοι, δεν κοιτάτε πρώτα να νομοιμοποιήσουμε τα λίνκ στους 2.4 και μετά να πάμε για να ζητήσουμε και αρμοδιότητες ?  ::

----------


## papashark

> Η σκηνή :
> 
> Ντριν, Ντριν, χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο
> 
> [i]Ελα Μαρία, 
> 
> Ναί, δώστον.
> ....
> 
> ...


Καλά στημένοι έξω από το γραφείο είμασταν και κρυφακούγαμε ?

Ούτε στην εποχή του Τόμπρα δεν γινόντουσαν αυτά  ::   ::   ::

----------

